# Pace Vegas TDC575D SD-DVR



## darrin1471

The Vegas TDC575D is a new SD DVR from Pace that works on Motorola networks.

Pace Vegas Link 

Pace Vegas TDC575D Technical Specification 

Pace Vegas TDC575D Quick Start Guide 

Pace Vegas TDC575D Operators Manual 

Pace Vegas TDC575D Release Notes Thread 


Would anybody who has one of these boxes, please post their cable company and area on this thread.


If you have any problems please post them here as previously Pace technicians have monitored AVS to ascertain difficulties and offer solutions .


----------



## darrin1471

Anybody got one yet?

I know GCI have them


----------



## brightdog

I just got one this morning. I'm a Comcast subscriber in Massachusetts.


This is my first DVR, so I don't really have anything to compare it to as far as a DVR goes.


But to compare it to my previous motorola digital cable box I have two complaints with it so far:


1. There are **no** control buttons on the unit....not even power....meaning if you misplace your remote, you're screwed. I've got three small kids, so the remote frequently gets misplaced....This is gonna be a PITA.


2. The display on the front of the unit doesn't show anything useful. There's no Time or Channel display. Just a handful of lights indicating:


- Power

- Status of current recordings


Otherwise, it seems to be working ok


----------



## darrin1471

Congratulations brightdog. I think you're the first person in the world to have a Pace Vegas and to say so on the internet.

If you have any technical problems post them here, as Pace staff are aware of this thread.

What additional charges do you have to pay Comcast for the DVR and do you know what additional costs you would have to pay in order to get a HD DVR?


----------



## brightdog

Comcast is charging $5.95/month for this Std Def DVR. This is a new feature choice as of Feb 1. I think they charge $9.95 for the High Def version (which was the only DVR choice prior to Feb 1).


I've been reluctant in the past to pay the 10 bucks a month, but for 6 bucks, I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## livewire18

I also had a Pace DVR installed by Comcast last week. This is my first experience with a DVR and have noticed one issue in addition to the obvious issue of no time or channel display on the front of the unit.


I was recording a show ending at 10:02PM. The DVR stopped recording before the end probably about 10PM. My wife was not happy. Do other DVRs record past the hour and half hour?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *livewire18* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was recording a show ending at 10:02PM. The DVR stopped recording before the end probably about 10PM. My wife was not happy. Do other DVRs record past the hour and half hour?



Livewire18,


You may want to look at the I-Guide site. It provides an overview on how to use the TV Guide Electronic Program Guide that runs on the TDC575D.


In your particular example, I'm guessing that the guide data for the program ended at 10PM. You can alter the scheduled recording to last 5 minutes extra for scenarios such as these.


----------



## SpringtuckyMac

I received one just yesterday from Comcast. I was expecting the Motorola model, because that is the only DVR that Comcast refers to in their published and online material.


I initially had some issues with install due to a cheap VCR/DVD player combo that doesn't have all the jacks I need, so the setup is less than ideal...but I can't blame Comcast or Pace for that. Regardless, setup wasn't too involved...but I wouldn't recommend self-install for those not technically adept.


Having used and experienced how intuitive the TiVo interface is, as well as being an avid Macintosh user and former broadcast engineer, I'm very disappointed in the interface. It looks like the result of engineering designing an interface with some marketing dept. input, instead of working with professional interface and usability developers/designers. Ugh!


Also there are some bugs in the interface that cause it to get "stuck" in certain spots while navigating...exiting and retracing your steps seems to solve it.


The series record feature works sometimes, but all too often it records repeats and episodes in syndication, even if you set it to record only "new" shows. For example, if I were to set it up to record "The Daily Show with Jon Steward," it will record it at 11pm, 12am, and a number of other times throughout the next day that Comedy Central repeats the show. If I set it up to record "Law & Order" it schedules not only the showing on NBC, but also USA Network, A&E and anywhere else that "Law & Order" is shown.


This is probably due to a combination of the series scheduling engine not being smart enough and the TV schedule data not being complete and thorough enough.


The hard drive size is too small for my tastes (especially when you consider all the duplicate shows it can record as mentioned above). They could have used a more effecient codec than MP2 (such as MP4, DiVX, H.264) but for the price/performance point, I'm not sure they could achieve that.


My last complaint...certainly minor...is the size of the Vegas box. Based on the components and requirements, it could easily be half the width it currently is.


But...for the monthly service cost of about $6, it's a good deal.


USB is 1.1, but marked "future use" as is the ethernet port. There is an eSATA connector on the back of the box, but I don't have an ESATA drive to test it with.


----------



## brightdog

FYI, There's a way to set the "series" recording so that it only records on the channel you specify. That should help to eliminate your "law and order" problem. I think you need to go into the advanced recording settings (or something like that) when setting up the series. It wasn't on the initial recordings settings page.


Were you able to determine how big the hard drive is? I couldn't find any reference to the size.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having used and experienced how intuitive the TiVo interface is, as well as being an avid Macintosh user and former broadcast engineer, I'm very disappointed in the interface. It looks like the result of engineering designing an interface with some marketing dept. input, instead of working with professional interface and usability developers/designers. Ugh!



At Comcast locations, the TDC575D (aka Vegas) uses TV Guide. This is the same Electronic Program Guide as the TDC775 (aka Tahoe) . This guide also runs on Motorola settops deployed by Comcast.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The hard drive size is too small for my tastes (especially when you consider all the duplicate shows it can record as mentioned above). They could have used a more effecient codec than MP2 (such as MP4, DiVX, H.264) but for the price/performance point, I'm not sure they could achieve that.



Your analysis was very insightful. The TDC575D is aimed at cost-sensitive opportunities. As such, it won't have some of the bells and whistles (i.e. HD, bigger HDD etc.) that its larger brother (the TDC775) has.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is an eSATA connector on the back of the box, but I don't have an ESATA drive to test it with.



The eSATA port is not activated at Comcast locations.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Were you able to determine how big the hard drive is? I couldn't find any reference to the size.



Its 80GB. You can find out the size of the HDD by going into diagnostics.


If you've not gone into diagnostics before, press the power button then press the select button very shortly thereafter.


If you go into the DVR page or the HDD status page, you can see the true size and free space of your hard drive.


To get out of diagnostics, press the power button twice.


----------



## brightdog

Impressive diag page....thanks for the tip.


I've got a question on it. In the DVR Status (page 22) it lists the EST Time Left for the HDD to be "54/14 hours". What exactly do those values mean? Is it 54 hours or 14 hours?


Thanks again for the info. Its good to know that you guys care enough to not only monitor these kinds of forums, but to actually post useful and honest information. I've been reading through some of the posts on the Tahoe thread that you mentioned earlier and the time and effort you've put in there is truly impressive. I manage the technical support team for a small software company, and this is a great example of the kind of customer service that we all strive to provide. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a question on it. In the DVR Status (page 22) it lists the EST Time Left for the HDD to be "54/14 hours". What exactly do those values mean? Is it 54 hours or 14 hours?



What it literally means is 54 hours of SD and 14 hours of HD. Now given that Vegas doesn't record HD, you're probably wondering why this info is showing up in diags. The diagnostics code is common on all Pace platforms (both SD and HD). We need to tweak it a bit to not show this info on SD platforms. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I manage the technical support team for a small software company, and this is a great example of the kind of customer service that we all strive to provide. Keep up the good work!!



Thanks for your kind words brightdog.


----------



## brightdog




> Quote:
> *Lindend* Wrote: What it literally means is 54 hours of SD and 14 hours of HD.



Wow, I'm surprised the HD takes up so much more space than SD. I would have guess double the space, but that's almost 4 times. Thanks for the clarification.


One other question. My firmware version is currently 9.18 (At least I think that's what it was. I'm at work now and unfortunately not sitting in front my my television). Do you know if that's the latest and greatest firmware for the Vegas?


Thanks!!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised the HD takes up so much more space than SD. I would have guess double the space, but that's almost 4 times. Thanks for the clarification.



Typical SD data rates can be anywhere between 1-6mbps. HD is normally in the ~18-20mbps range (with bursts of up to 80mbps) so all of these numbers are approximations of the amount of recording time.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other question. My firmware version is currently 9.18 (At least I think that's what it was. I'm at work now and unfortunately not sitting in front my my television). Do you know if that's the latest and greatest firmware for the Vegas?



9.18 is the latest and greatest for Vegas. And the Comcast 9.18 firmware includes the updated guide that I mentioned on the Tahoe thread.


----------



## SpringtuckyMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, There's a way to set the "series" recording so that it only records on the channel you specify. That should help to eliminate your "law and order" problem. I think you need to go into the advanced recording settings (or something like that) when setting up the series. It wasn't on the initial recordings settings page.



I finally figured this out, at least to restrict series recordings to the same channel. However, the series functionality is still undiscerning with respect to recording shows that are repeated later on the same channel. Examples include: Daily Show, Colbert Report, Dresden Files, Battlestar Galactica, etc. I either have to manually prevent the recording of each of the duplicates, or not set up series recordings for these type of shows. I'm leaning more and more towards the latter solution.


Again...The Vegas isn't bad in light of the monthly fee, and I'm able and willing to work around these issues. I'm not sure it would pass the "Wife" test, or average user test however: My wife is already peppering me with all sorts of questions due to the user interface requiring the user to adapt to it, instead of the other way around.


Short of an expensive CableCard enabled custom MythTV box, the Vegas is suiting my needs.


----------



## SpringtuckyMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised the HD takes up so much more space than SD. I would have guess double the space, but that's almost 4 times.




It really depends on the codec being used. If it's MP2, then that explains a lot. There are much more efficient and capable codecs available, but each have their advantages and disadvantages in terms of cost in licensing and hardware.


Take for example the up-and-coming, extremely efficient codec, H.264 (a.k.a. Advanced Video Coding, a.k.a. MPEG-4 Part 10). It has a very "expensive" encoding requirement, but is very "inexpensive" in terms of storage and decoding.


(Search on WikiPedia for H.264 for additional information.)


For the price/cost/ROI that I can only assume Pace was setting out to achieve with the Vegas, I don't think H.264 was a realistic choice. In some ways the Vegas is a "stop-gap" IMHO, for those wanting DVR functionality but aren't ready for HDTV.


----------



## SpringtuckyMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Typical SD data rates can be anywhere between 1-6mbps. HD is normally in the ~18-20mbps range (with bursts of up to 80mbps) so all of these numbers are approximations of the amount of recording time.



MPEG-2 content at 1920x1080 traditionally runs at 12-20 Mbps, while H.264 can deliver 1920x1080 content at 7-8 Mbps at the same or better quality. With standard definition video, H.264 can achieve the same quality as MPEG-2 with half the bit rate.


----------



## stumps

Has anyone yet found documentation or reports of whether or not this box has the ability for a client-side "factory reset".


The tdc775d is able to have this performed, but I have yet to see how or if the tdc575d can do this operation.


(I work at GCI...we hate these boxes mainly because of the lack of interface for client-side trouble shooting. Hence the question.)


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone yet found documentation or reports of whether or not this box has the ability for a client-side "factory reset".



Are you referring to a reset via front panel keys?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It really depends on the codec being used. If it's MP2, then that explains a lot. There are much more efficient and capable codecs available, but each have their advantages and disadvantages in terms of cost in licensing and hardware.



The incoming content is MPEG2 and its saved as MPEG-2. Vegas doesn't have an encoder in it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the price/cost/ROI that I can only assume Pace was setting out to achieve with the Vegas, I don't think H.264 was a realistic choice. In some ways the Vegas is a "stop-gap" IMHO, for those wanting DVR functionality but aren't ready for HDTV.



I view it as more than a stop gap.










I'll agree with you that on AVS, where most users tend to already have HD setups, it might not seem like a big market. But if you look at the DVR penetration rates, there's a massive number of people that aren't and won't be HD ready for a very long time, but would like to have a low-cost DVR solution.


Also, lots of cable companies are either already all digital or are doing ADS (Analog/Digital Simulcast) on the path to a complete digital cut over. Vegas enables them to complete this transition and offer a cost-effective DVR solution to all of their customers.


----------



## stumps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you referring to a reset via front panel keys?



On most set-top boxes with a front interface, yes.


On the Vegas, there isn't an interface.


----------



## bpapa9013

Hey all, I just got this DVR from my local cable provider (Sunflower Cablevision. Lawrence, KS). My old standard cable box actually crapped out on me and I got this SD DVR for only $1 more per mo than what I was already paying for my old box. (Through Sunflower the Pace DVR is only $7.95/mo rental with no DVR service fee!).


Anyway what I am wondering is if there is any way to get the vids out of this box and onto a computer (preferably without having to physically swap out hard drives...)


On my cable system the Pace has the exact same menus as every other digi-box I've ever had from Sunflower, except that it adds the record button in show menus and all associated DVR settings menus.


Any word on firmware updates/mods that activate the ethernet or USB ports? On that note, why would they even bother adding a USB 1.1 port? As recently as this box was released you'd think they'd either go USB 2.0 or forget the whole port...


Overall I agree with the other posts I've read detailing that the average menu system on this thing is not idiot proof, but not exactly rocket science either...


With what I'm paying in rental for it, I think I'm pretty happy. I'd be hyper-ecstatic if I could either get recorded vids off this deck, or alternatively it worked with medial center in my xbox 360 to add tuner/dvr functionality there... (fat chance I know, but wouldn't it be sweet!!!)


Anyway, thanks for the site. I hope to hear more about my deck... TIA

B~


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpapa9013* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway what I am wondering is if there is any way to get the vids out of this box and onto a computer (preferably without having to physically swap out hard drives...)



Not at the current time.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpapa9013* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any word on firmware updates/mods that activate the ethernet or USB ports?



As mentioned earlier, 9.18 is the latest firmware revision and the SATA port is not active in that build. If/when a release is available that activates the SATA port, I will post here. Just be aware that SATA (and other ports) are MSO configurable options so the firmware may support the port, but your cable company may choose not to enable that functionality.


Note: when I say cable company in the above paragraph, I use the term generically and am not referring to Sunflower.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumps* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On most set-top boxes with a front interface, yes.
> 
> 
> On the Vegas, there isn't an interface.



Stumps,


This particular functionality isn't intended for the general viewing public since it can get their machine into a state where they will have to call a CSR to recover. Thus, I can't post the details here. However, I understand why you want the info. Someone should be contacting GCI offline and getting you these and other details.


If you haven't gotten the info by end of week, please send me a PM.


Thanks.


----------



## stumps




----------



## grnsl2

Well I guess that I'm now amongst the growing ranks that have one of these boxes.


Suburb of Cleveland, OH.


Not sure what I'm thinking at this point. My first impression was that this was a cheep looking device, no front panel buttons as others have mentioned.


One thing not mentioned yet that I'm wondering about.


The previous box I had was a Motorola DCT3416. Seemed to be a nice device. 160Gb HD, front display/buttons to do anything you needed. I believe this box may also be the one my provider uses for HD. What I got used to was tuning to the HD channels and getting the 5.1 Dolby where SD channels just give Dolby Digital... Pace doesn't show the picture. Get the sound, no pic on those channels. That's disappointing.


What it seems like is my provider is looking for a way to get us the cheapest devices and cut their cost. Unfortunately for me, I look for the quality and this is one more thing on the list of why I don't care for cable...


----------



## stumps

The Vegas is not an HD box.


The Tahoe is the Vegas' equivalent HD box.


If you want HD capability and you have a Vegas, you might need to talk with your provider about other box options than the Vegas.


Until that time, you will have difficulty viewing HD channels properly.


----------



## darrin1471




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grnsl2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I guess that I'm now amongst the growing ranks that have one of these boxes.
> 
> 
> What it seems like is my provider is looking for a way to get us the cheapest devices and cut their cost.



Who is your cable provider?

Is your monthly box rental less for the SD-DVR Pace Vegas than your HD-DVR Motorola DCT3416


Low cost DVR's allow more customers to rent.


----------



## grnsl2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrin1471* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who is your cable provider?
> 
> Is your monthly box rental less for the SD-DVR Pace Vegas than your HD-DVR Motorola DCT3416
> 
> 
> Low cost DVR's allow more customers to rent.



Armstrong Cable.


That's the thing, it's the same price. That's why I'm figuring they're looking to save some $$.


Guess I was just spoiled!


----------



## SpringtuckyMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The incoming content is MPEG2 and its saved as MPEG-2. Vegas doesn't have an encoder in it.



Well that explains a lot indeed. I just assumed that the analog channels were being encoded, but evidently Comcast also encodes those channels in a separate digital stream.


Comcast would have to make significant changes their infrastructure to use better codecs.


Obviously, it makes sense to just record the MP2 stream instead of having to mess with transcoding it. And it explains why the Vegas is able to record two programs, while playing a recorded program using just a MIPS processor.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I view it as more than a stop gap.



I respect your opinion. I wouldn't want to suggest that the Vegas isn't targeted towards a very viable market. I certainly appreciate what the Vegas can do for me at the cost that Comcast charges.


----------



## nangeloc

I have one of these boxes and it won't turn on. I have Comcast in Chicago, and they gave me the same remote that I use for my motorola. The remote worked while the tech was programming it and downloading software/firmware updates, but after he did that, the remote will not turn the box on. So I have a paper weight.


----------



## stumps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nangeloc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have one of these boxes and it won't turn on. I have Comcast in Chicago, and they gave me the same remote that I use for my motorola. The remote worked while the tech was programming it and downloading software/firmware updates, but after he did that, the remote will not turn the box on. So I have a paper weight.



1) Unplug your box's power chord.


2) Wait 10 seconds.


3) Plug it back in.


4) Observe front display for:

...a) Red "POWER"

...b) Envelope Icon (flashes quickly)


5) Wait about 2 minutes (there abouts)


6) Press the "CBL" or "CABLE" key on the remote.


7) Press the POWER key.



If this does not work, but you DO have the RED "POWER" on the display of the box, then call your provider and ask them walk you through reprogramming the remote to your Cable Box.


[edit]


If you DO NOT see the RED "POWER" on the display, you need to contact your providers tech support and double check through their trouble-shooting steps, and if that does not solve the issue, then you may be looking at replacing the box.


[/edit]


----------



## bpapa9013

Hey I had a follow up Q regarding this deck.


What type of digital cable transmission standard is my provider using with this deck? More specifically, I am confused about QoS ATSC and so called digital NTSC. I am trying to figure out if I can get an HD (over air AND over cable) & Digital cable tuner card for my PC that would give me all of my digital SD channels (I have confirmed that my cable company does transmit all channels digitally vid&aud) and all available HD channels as well.


So I guess what I'm asking is what type of video/cable transmission standards would a PC pci tuner card need to be capable of decoding in order for me to get all my cable channels (both SD and HD) on my computer?


*Sorry I know this is kind of off-topic, but I figured people who knew a lot about my cable-tuner would be the people to ask... TIA


B~


----------



## SpringtuckyMac

So far I've had my Vegas box "freak out" twice, where it becomes unresponsive, shuts completely off (no indication on front panel). When it comes back online, the scheduling guide information is gone and set to "To Be Announced" while it redownloads it over the course of several hours.


I've also noticed some errors in recording...A program that looks fine watching live, will play back with MP2 audio and video stream corruption.


----------



## mazda63

The Pace manual says a VCR recorder can be used with this DVR. Has anyone successfully used a DVD recorder with this DVR? I'd like a way to archive my recordings without compromising quality. I've noticed on various sites that people have mixed success using DVD recorders with DVR's and would hate to buy one that doesn't do what I want it to do.


----------



## brightdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far I've had my Vegas box "freak out" twice, where it becomes unresponsive, shuts completely off (no indication on front panel). When it comes back online, the scheduling guide information is gone and set to "To Be Announced" while it redownloads it over the course of several hours.
> 
> 
> I've also noticed some errors in recording...A program that looks fine watching live, will play back with MP2 audio and video stream corruption.



I've had the same thing happen a few times. My kids had told me a few times that the tv just went blank on them....I chaulked it up to one of them hitting the power button or something like that.... But then I was in the room once when it happened and saw that none of them were near the remote. Same experience with the guide information being blank after the event, and it takes many hours for the guide to build itself back up again.


After it occured, I went into the advanced setup to check on the system uptime and it indicated the uptime time restarted because the uptime only showed the amount of time that had elapsed since the event occured.


----------



## lintilla

I have a problem with my screen going blank as well. It seems to happen shortly after I use ANY of the DVR functions. Once it happens the first time, the picture and audio will return if I change the channel, but disappear again 10 seconds or so later. I can't use the DVR at all because of this. The only way to fix it once this starts happening is to unplug it. So far all Comcast has done is send a reset, which didn't work. This morning I got a message on the screen with the error code ACC. Anyone know what this means? I've yet to call Comcast again to sit on hold for an hour before NOT receiving a solution. Firmware is 9.18 BTW.


EDIT: It just happened to me again when I had touched absolutely nothing after plugging the box in, so I guess this doesn't depend on whether I'm using any of the DVR controls. It DOES seem to make it more likely, though. I tried recording a program as well today, and the box crashed immediately after the recording was finished.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far I've had my Vegas box "freak out" twice, where it becomes unresponsive, shuts completely off (no indication on front panel). When it comes back online, the scheduling guide information is gone and set to "To Be Announced" while it redownloads it over the course of several hours.



The symptoms sound like the box rebooted (this might be caused by a bug or a software update or a number of other reasons). Have you isolated the reboot to any specific steps or programs?


When the box reboots, TV Guide must recollect its guide data (and this can take a while as you've noticed).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've also noticed some errors in recording...A program that looks fine watching live, will play back with MP2 audio and video stream corruption.



When you say corruption, do you mean macroblocking, black video or something else?


----------



## bpapa9013

I've never had mine become completely unresponsive, but I have noticed that this deck seems to have a harder time keeping up with the stream that other boxes I've had in the past.


What I mean is that it seems the audio/video streams hiccup fairly regularly. Typically the audio will drop for about a half a second and the video will only skip a few frames, but sometimes I'll get a frozen macroblocked screen for a second or two before a few seconds of black screen (w/ no audio). But this whole sequence will rarely last more than 5-10 seconds. But it is annoying simply for how often it can happen at times. It seems slighly worse during the playback of recorded programs or time-shifted live viewing but not significantly.


Is this different than what you all are talking about (though obviously less severe)?


I would be interested in any ideas on how to lessen or stop this behavior on my deck if anyone knows an easy fix...


TIA,

B~


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpapa9013* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this different than what you all are talking about (though obviously less severe)?



Yes, this is a different issue. It sounds more like a signal strength/quality issue. Do you know how to go into diagnostics and check your in band signal strength?


If not, this is what you should do:


While your box is on, press the Power button and then the select button (the select button needs to be pressed very soon after the power button).


This will bring up the diagnostics screen. Then chose page 4 (In band status). Please post the values you see on this page.


When done, press the power button to get out of diagnostics and the power button again to resume watching TV.


----------



## SpringtuckyMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The symptoms sound like the box rebooted (this might be caused by a bug or a software update or a number of other reasons). Have you isolated the reboot to any specific steps or programs?



As a software professional I'm always looking for reproducible errors. Unfortunately, I haven't found a consistent way to reproduce the reboot on the Vegas box. I thought it might be load (watch one pre-recorded program and record two), heat, sequence of commands, etc. None of them have panned out. It reboots every 2-3 days on its own, wether anyone is using it or not, seemingly regardless of what the Vegas is doing.


I wish there was an accessible log or other diagnostic output from the OpenTV OS on the box that I could provide.


From the diagnostic screen, signal strength is good, and the firmware version is 9.18. If there's something I can provide from the diagnostics screen right after a reboot, please let me know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When the box reboots, TV Guide must recollect its guide data (and this can take a while as you've noticed).



It stores the guide in memory instead of on the HD? Bummer...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say corruption, do you mean macroblocking, black video or something else?



Bit errors, like watching a scratched up or very dirty DVD on a cheap DVD player.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As a software professional I'm always looking for reproducible errors. Unfortunately, I haven't found a consistent way to reproduce the reboot on the Vegas box.



Can you check to see if the reboot happens at a specific time(s) of day?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish there was an accessible log or other diagnostic output from the OpenTV OS on the box that I could provide.



Its actually Linux and you're right, there's no way to capture a debug log right now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If there's something I can provide from the diagnostics screen right after a reboot, please let me know.



I don't think so, but if I do think of something, I'll let you know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bit errors, like watching a scratched up or very dirty DVD on a cheap DVD player.



Do you know if this happens on both tuners or just a particular tuner?


----------



## usmc03

Just found these forums and will be checking them out. I just got the pace box this weekend. Still to early to decide if I like it or not. I have a 6208 also which I prefer as I can download the programs. I don't like the fact there are no firewire ports on the pace box.


BTW, I am in Anchorage and use GCI.


----------



## jake65

Lindend,


I figured I would ask you a familiar question but in the right thread. How do I know if I have the right versions of software on my vegas, that would allow me to program a 30 sec skip?


Also I am very perplexed about something. I have recorded on my dvr 3.5 hours of programing. The TVG is saying I have 20% of it filled already. If you do the math it is way off at. In Pace diag, it says I have around 47 hours left? Can you clear anything up for me?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I know if I have the right versions of software on my vegas, that would allow me to program a 30 sec skip?



Armstrong has not deployed the new guide, so no, you can't do the 30 second skip.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also I am very perplexed about something. I have recorded on my dvr 3.5 hours of programing. The TVG is saying I have 20% of it filled already. If you do the math it is way off at. In Pace diag, it says I have around 47 hours left? Can you clear anything up for me?



How many GB free does diags report?


----------



## jake65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Armstrong has not deployed the new guide, so no, you can't do the 30 second skip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many GB free does diags report?



73GB TOT

62GB REMAIN


46/12 hours


2 hours reserve

TVG says 23% full


i have 4.5 hours of programing saved


it just doesnt seem logical


hope this is right info you needed


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 73GB TOT
> 
> 62GB REMAIN



So you've recorded 11GB of content. Each tuner consumes ~3GB for circular recordings (~6GB total) which yields roughly 23% usage. I think you weren't factoring in the circular buffers that are always used for time shifting.


----------



## jake65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you've recorded 11GB of content. Each tuner consumes ~3GB for circular recordings (~6GB total) which yields roughly 23% usage. I think you weren't factoring in the circular buffers that are always used for time shifting.




ok so if i take the 6gb out of the 11gb then that makes more sense. that would yield me about 55 hours left.


I was just doing some quick math. I saw roughly 1/4 of the drive used at 4.5 hours i just assumed that the other 3/4 would give me 3x's that @ 13.5 hours left.


----------



## lintilla

I posted a while back having issues with my box freezing up. Comcast eventually decided to just give me a new box. Originally they told me everything from "it's a signal strength problem" (it wasn't), to "you must not have paid your bill, so your service was cut off" (also not the case). They had no idea what my error messages meant (the two I'd been getting were "ACC" and "HD").


The new box has not completely solved my problems, but it's doing better than the last one. I still have the box freeze up on me at least every couple of days, and like others in this thread, I'm having trouble reproducing the problem or narrowing it down to certain situations. I get the same two error messages every now and then, but more often the box just becomes totally unresponsive. This wouldn't be so annoying if it didn't lose the program guide every time it happens, due to having to be unplugged. It takes FOREVER to load up again!


I've been having the problem someone described with audio/video hiccups, as well.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lintilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They had no idea what my error messages meant (the two I'd been getting were "ACC" and "HD").



'ACC' happens when you try to play back a recording but there was a problem recording the content.


'HD' I've never seen. Are you sure about that code?


----------



## jake65

lindend how do i check my signal strength in pace diagnostics? What am i looking for, and what is a reference point for a good or great siganl?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lindend how do i check my signal strength in pace diagnostics? What am i looking for, and what is a reference point for a good or great siganl?



Jake,


Inband tuner diagnostics are available on page 4. There are a lot of variables affecting signal strength (i.e. are you on a QAM64 or QAM256 channel). What problem are you concerned about?


----------



## jake65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> 
> Inband tuner diagnostics are available on page 4. There are a lot of variables affecting signal strength (i.e. are you on a QAM64 or QAM256 channel). What problem are you concerned about?




i was having some blocking and freezing up of some hd channels.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i was having some blocking and freezing up of some hd channels.



Jake,


For a QAM64 channel, signal strength should be +/- 15dB.


For QAM256, +/- 10dB should be expected.


However, the closer you are to 0 versus values barely in the range, the better.


----------



## dmeverly

Hi All...


New to the boards and was hoping for some insight that my cable operator has not been able to provide.


Pace Micro Vegas installed about three weeks ago. Closed Captioning capability has been lost. Switching back to analog cable allows display to function properly. Hence, I am somewhat certain that either Vegas, software, or cable provider does not allow for this function.


Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmeverly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Closed Captioning capability has been lost.



Vegas definitely supports passing on closed captions to the TV. What output are you using on the TV (i.e. RF, RCA or Component)?


----------



## dmeverly

Source cable feed to Cable In on Vegas. Vegas RF Out to VCR In. VCR Out to TV RF In.


Have also tried RCA (Audio L&R, Video) out of Vegas directly to TV (Same triplet) AV In. Captions still nonfunctioning.


Any tested scheme w/o Vegas allows CC to function properly.


Appreciate the insight!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmeverly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any tested scheme w/o Vegas allows CC to function properly.



So if I understand you correctly, analog content has captions, but digital content through Vegas has no captions? The next item to investigate is whether or not the digital content has captions in it (its possible its being encoded without captions). Do you have friends with a digital box? If so, can they test and see if they are getting captions?


----------



## jake65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So if I understand you correctly, analog content has captions, but digital content through Vegas has no captions? The next item to investigate is whether or not the digital content has captions in it (its possible its being encoded without captions). Do you have friends with a digital box? If so, can they test and see if they are getting captions?




Here is my observation on this. This is driving my wife insane. (she uses this when the kids go right to bed and she doesnt want to make a lot of noise.) I have 100% digital and when my tv is live and muted it shows CC. However when we are playing a recorded show, and the tv is muted, we do not have CC capibility.


----------



## mazda63

Yesterday morning I was trying to copy one of my recordings to my Panasonic DVD recorder. I had been able to do this successfully three previous times. The recording I wanted to select was shown on the menu but when I tried to play it I got a black screen with time scroll bar shown at the bottom. I was able to play another of my recordings so I copied that one while I was at work. When I got home my recordings were still hit or miss. Some played, some got the black screen. Curiously all the black screen ones had the same length time scroll bar regardless of recording length. Furthermore they all started at the same midpoint of the time scroll bar even if I selected play from beginning. I watched one of my recordings that still played but afterwards, all of my remaining recordings gave my the black screen. As before, the time scroll bar was the same for all recordings but this time it was a different length. I've tried unplugging the unit and Comcast has reset the unit and updated the firmware. Any ideas what is going on? I'd really like to copy my recordings to my Panasonic DVD recorder before I take the unit back. Is this possible?


----------



## egmiller

I just picked up my Pace TDC575D DVR this weekend on a Comcast $1/mo promotion. All went well with the self-install EXCEPT the CC is not being displayed. Comcast tech support so far has been anything but helpful. They keep insisting that the problem is with my TV! If I am in bypass or cable around the DVR, CC is displayed OK. Any connection through the TDC575D has no CC. This includes component, RF and the video baseband. I tried to get into diagnostic mode unsuccessfully. My wife is deaf and this is not just a desire, it is mandatory at our house.


Update: Comcast acknowledged the problem and are providing me a Motorola 3600 to replace the Pace unit until they can get CC to work.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any connection through the TDC575D has no CC. This includes component, RF and the video baseband. I tried to get into diagnostic mode unsuccessfully. My wife is deaf and this is not just a desire, it is mandatory at our house.



Could everyone that is having a problem with captions and Vegas please tell me what city/state you are living in? I'd like to determine if the problem is being caused by the caption information in the VBI not being encoded in the digital simulcast.


Thanks.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried to get into diagnostic mode unsuccessfully.



Captions are always on in Vegas. There is no way to turn them off in diagnostics nor are there any diagnostic details about captions so you wouldn't find anything useful to help diagnose the problem.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is my observation on this. This is driving my wife insane. (she uses this when the kids go right to bed and she doesnt want to make a lot of noise.) I have 100% digital and when my tv is live and muted it shows CC. However when we are playing a recorded show, and the tv is muted, we do not have CC capibility.



Jake,


I can't replicate this behavior. Are you using CC1 on the TV? What video output are you using?


----------



## jake65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> 
> I can't replicate this behavior. Are you using CC1 on the TV? What video output are you using?




i will check to see what cc i have it on.


----------



## joeroyhud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazda63* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Pace manual says a VCR recorder can be used with this DVR. Has anyone successfully used a DVD recorder with this DVR?



I've used my Panasonic DMR-ES15 to copy from the Pace. Works like a charm so far (have tried it only a couple times).


----------



## egmiller

Comcast for Denver (actually, I live in Aurora) duplicated the CC problem at their tech center. As a result, they gave me a Motorola 3600 till they can sort things out. CC worked on the 3600 at my house where the Pace did not. To me this tells me that the stream was correct with CC and it must have been something with the Pace.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast for Denver (actually, I live in Aurora) duplicated the CC problem at their tech center. As a result, they gave me a Motorola 3600 till they can sort things out.



Can you double check to see if it is a 3412, 3416, 6412 or a 6416 rather than a 3600?


Thanks.


----------



## jake65

linend do you know if armstrong rolled out the new firmware and TVG for the vegas also? (refering to the tahoe upgrade.)


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> linend do you know if armstrong rolled out the new firmware and TVG for the vegas also? (refering to the tahoe upgrade.)



Jake,


I will check for you, but since Tahoe and Vegas are completely independent and use different firmware objects, they may not have done both simultaneously.


----------



## jake65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jake,
> 
> 
> I will check for you, but since Tahoe and Vegas are completely independent and use different firmware objects, they may not have done both simultaneously.




I didn't check the firmware or TVG version, however I can confirm that 30-second skip is fully functional on my vegas STB now. Good times!


So i would assume they did the upgrades together for both. At least with in the past week.


----------



## maddogpilot

I have a Benq 8700 connected with a HDMI/DVI cable. The Benq will not display any non-HD video from my Pace HD PVR. It displays the HD channels just fine. Unlike my old Motorola HD PVR, there is no way to designate the output of the Pace PVR to a DVI rather than a pure HDMI output.


Luckily I still have another old Motorola PVR on my new Sharp LCD (that happens to be HDPC compliant) so I am switching boxes -- but the bad news is that once that Motorola box dies, I am left with using component connections only with the Pace to the Benq, with a resultant loss of black level and overall video signal quality.


Count me as disappointed in this "improved" DVR. Maybe Pace can figure out a firmware revision that could fix this issue and make it backwards compatible for display devices with DVI inputs that are not HDPC compliant?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddogpilot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Benq 8700 connected with a HDMI/DVI cable. The Benq will not display any non-HD video from my Pace HD PVR.



maddogpilot,


Can you repost this problem in the

Tahoe Thread ?


That thread is intended for discussions the TDC775.


Thanks.


----------



## mazda63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeroyhud* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've used my Panasonic DMR-ES15 to copy from the Pace. Works like a charm so far (have tried it only a couple times).



Thanks for the reply. I initially tried a Panasonic DMR-ES46 which worked with the Pace but I wasn't happy with its video player. So, I returned it and bought a DMR-ES15 which also works with the Pace (just as long as the Pace is working - see message #61.) Have a good day.


----------



## Bayarea1

Just got the new pace DVR in the S.F. bayarea 3 days ago and noticed that it has reinitialized at least twice a day since being installed. It's sitting on a shelf all by itself with plenty of room as to not over heat the unit like the older moto hd boxes. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier, 9.18 is the latest firmware revision and the SATA port is not active in that build. If/when a release is available that activates the SATA port, I will post here. Just be aware that SATA (and other ports) are MSO configurable options so the firmware may support the port, but your cable company may choose not to enable that functionality.



FYI...9.22 Vegas firmware is starting to be rolled out at some sites. The eSATA port can be enabled in that build (assuming that your cable company wants the eSATA port active).


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't check the firmware or TVG version, however I can confirm that 30-second skip is fully functional on my vegas STB now. Good times!
> 
> 
> So i would assume they did the upgrades together for both. At least with in the past week.



Jake,


According to the records I have, you are correct. Armstrong is now using the new guide on Vegas (9.18 firmware).


----------



## egmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you double check to see if it is a 3412, 3416, 6412 or a 6416 rather than a 3600?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The Comcast DVR they sent me to replace it is a 3416 and CC is working OK. I have not heard anything from them yet as to a fix for the Vegas unit.


----------



## torgo_98

Hello,


I just got my Pace TDC 575D yesterday. I live in Jersey City, NJ (Comcast is the company).


I have an Olevia HD television.


My problem is that the HD channels do not come in. I have audio, but no video. Comcast suggested that the problem is with a television setting. (I doubt it, as I had HD cable at my old location - but it was with Cablevision and I forget the box model.)


Does anyone have any suggestions?


Thank you!


----------



## torgo_98

I should add that I am using the component connection, as my HDMI is occupied by my computer.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *torgo_98* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?



Sorry, the 575D (aka Vegas) is an SD only box. It can never decode HD.


The component outputs will only output a 480i signal.


Did you tell Comcast that you wanted to view HD content before they gave you the box?


----------



## peggypwr1

Hello, I picked up the Pace DVR from my local Comcast office. Something weird is happening. When I fast forward, the progress bar will show that I am fast forwarding, but the image will not fast forward in real time like it does with the Motorola DVRs. The image will stay static, then jump to the the appropiate part once I hit the play button. Is this suppose to happen or is it a bug? It is very annoying, I would like to actually see what I am fast forwarding through.


----------



## dmeverly

lindend... Thanks for the insight. Asked a few folks in the neighborhood and learned that I must be the only one who ever utilizes CC. Got sidetracked with a few other projects and got back to this this evening. Suddenly, and somewhat suspiciously, my CC has become functional. Not sure of the "Cable Gods" updated their system or software, but the concern seems to have been addressed.


Given that I had called our cable operator a couple of times in the past weeks to get answers from a sampling of their reps, I'm guessing that they took some action behind the scenes.


Again, as I am certain many others feel the same way I do, we truly appreciate your insight!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peggypwr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The image will stay static, then jump to the the appropiate part once I hit the play button. Is this suppose to happen or is it a bug?



1. Does this happen on every channel, or just some channels. Can you provide me a sampling of the names of the channels this is happening on? Does it happen on your local digital channels too?


2. There are four fast forward speeds. Does it happen on all four fast forward speeds or just some?


3. Can you slow forward through the content (i.e. hit pause and then ff to frame advance)?


----------



## peggypwr1

1. Does this happen on every channel, or just some channels. Can you provide me a sampling of the names of the channels this is happening on? Does it happen on your local digital channels too?


This happens when I am watching a finished recording. I access "My DVR" Menu, select the program, in this case it was Ch 136 the G4 channel and Ch 14 a spanish program.


Now, when I am watching a live channel, and pause it for a few mintues, the fast forward operates normally. It fast forwards in real time.






2. There are four fast forward speeds. Does it happen on all four fast forward speeds or just some?


Yes, this happens on all four speeds.


3. Can you slow forward through the content (i.e. hit pause and then ff to frame advance)?

Today 06:50 PM


Yes sir. It seems to not work, when I am watching a finished recording.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peggypwr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems to not work, when I am watching a finished recording.



Can you do me a favor? Please record a program on the problem channel and verify that while you are recording it, FF works properly.


Then, when it completes, verify that FF no longer works properly on the same content where it previously worked.


Thanks.


----------



## peggypwr1

Can you do me a favor? Please record a program on the problem channel and verify that while you are recording it, FF works properly.


Then, when it completes, verify that FF no longer works properly on the same content where it previously worked.


Thanks.



When I record any channel, FF does not work properly. But, when I pause a channel and then resume, I press FF to catch up to the live broadcast, the image FF in real time.


I am hope I'm not pusing my luck, but I took a video of the problem and I am hoping you can download it:




It is about 15 MB in size, but it clearly shows the problem I am encountering. The video is in avi/divx format


----------



## dalper

Everything is cool except that my picture is too large for the screen.

I have an analog Toshiba and Comcast digital.


I cannot find a menu or troubleshoot guide ANYWHERE to fix this. I've contacted Comcast and they have no idea.


Just spent 2 hours watching a replay of the Suns - Spurs B-ball game and could not see the score. arghh


thx,


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everything is cool except that my picture is too large for the screen.



What video output are you using? Component, RCA or RF?


----------



## torgo_98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, the 575D (aka Vegas) is an SD only box. It can never decode HD.
> 
> 
> The component outputs will only output a 480i signal.
> 
> 
> Did you tell Comcast that you wanted to view HD content before they gave you the box?



Yes, I did! I do have an appt and asked for a Motorola box. We'll see what happens!


Thank you.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peggypwr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am hope I'm not pusing my luck, but I took a video of the problem and I am hoping you can download it:



Got the link. Thanks.


Couple more questions to help progress the investigation:


1. What area of the country are you located in (i.e. what Comcast division serves your area)?


2. Do you know what firmware release you are using? If not, please look at the history of this thread for instructions to get into diagnostics and report the software/hardware versions.


If you answer #1, I can probably figure out #2 if necessary.


----------



## peggypwr1

Hi there, the comcast office I got it from is located in Fremont, CA.


----------



## peggypwr1

Alright, I recorded a bunch of programs last night.


The programs I recorded from ch 159 which is the Fox Reality Channel FF just fine.


The programs I recorded from Ch 13 (CW network) did not FF correctly. It was exactly like the video I took. It seems to happen at random. I am sorry but I really cannot pinpoint any pattern. I have over 150 channels. Maybe in the future Comcast, hopefully, will release some updated firmware to fix this.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peggypwr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alright, I recorded a bunch of programs last night.
> 
> 
> The programs I recorded from ch 159 which is the Fox Reality Channel FF just fine.
> 
> 
> The programs I recorded from Ch 13 (CW network) did not FF correctly. It was exactly like the video I took. It seems to happen at random. I am sorry but I really cannot pinpoint any pattern. I have over 150 channels. Maybe in the future Comcast, hopefully, will release some updated firmware to fix this.



There is a pattern here, we just need to be able to recognize it.










The first thing that comes to my mind is Ch. 13 (CW) is a likely a locally encoded analog channel whereas Fox Reality Channel is a national feed.


I'd like for you to see if this problem happens on all (or some) of your locally encoded channels.


Then I'd like to you pick some national channels and see if trick functions work ok on those channels.


----------



## peggypwr1

Ok, Ill give it a try. But, why does ch 13 FF fine on the Motorola DVRs?


----------



## MJFERN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally figured this out, at least to restrict series recordings to the same channel. However, the series functionality is still undiscerning with respect to recording shows that are repeated later on the same channel. Examples include: Daily Show, Colbert Report, Dresden Files, Battlestar Galactica, etc. I either have to manually prevent the recording of each of the duplicates, or not set up series recordings for these type of shows. I'm leaning more and more towards the latter solution.
> 
> 
> Again...The Vegas isn't bad in light of the monthly fee, and I'm able and willing to work around these issues. I'm not sure it would pass the "Wife" test, or average user test however: My wife is already peppering me with all sorts of questions due to the user interface requiring the user to adapt to it, instead of the other way around.
> 
> 
> Short of an expensive CableCard enabled custom MythTV box, the Vegas is suiting my needs.



SpringtuckyMac,

If you selected only record new episodes, and you selected only this channel, you should not be having this problem. I've had a Pace Vegas box since November when Comcast Colorado started testing them. I did have the same problem you did at first but have since used the 'only this channel' and 'only new' options to keep this from happening. Especially useful for shows like Battlestar and Dresden which appear twice on their respective airing nights.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peggypwr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, Ill give it a try. But, why does ch 13 FF fine on the Motorola DVRs?



Its a bug. The software and hardware is completely different in Pace and Motorola set top boxes (i.e. each will have a different set of bugs/issues). The only common element is both run TV Guide Electronic Program Guide.


----------



## CaroleB

Hi,

I got a new Pace DVR last month on a Comcast special promo for $1 a month for a year in Danville, Calif. (East Bay Area). It seems to work fine but several times has decided that it is 100% full with only 3 or 4 hours on it. Comcast (after giving me a 2nd box after a week) finally told me just to unplug it and it resets itself. Is this a common problem? Do you know when it will be fixed? It just starts taping a show and displays a blue box saying that it is 100% full and no more shows can be taped until some are deleted. Earlier it had more hours stored on it and was only 6% full, and then it suddenly decides that the disk is full. Thanks for all of the great info. on the thread, it has really helped.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaroleB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems to work fine but several times has decided that it is 100% full with only 3 or 4 hours on it.



This is a false disk full report from the guide. If you search through AVS, you'll see numerous threads on the topic. When this false disk full report happens, *SOMETIMES* you can get away with deleting a single recording. However, normally, this requires a reboot to recover (the reboot at least lets you keep the recordings, but it will take a while to repopulate the guide data).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaroleB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this a common problem? Do you know when it will be fixed?



I wouldn't call it common, but its not rare either. Sorry, no forecast on when a fix might be available. If/when a fix is available, I'll post an update here.


----------



## CaroleB

Thanks for the info Linden.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dalper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everything is cool except that my picture is too large for the screen.



I had the same problem, took me a day to figure it out. I had pushed "enter" on the remote which increases the picture size for high def. Just push it again to turn off the large picture.


----------



## darrin1471

Could somebody look at the label on Pace Vegas set top box and tell me where it is made please.


----------



## ncaahoops

I couldn't resist the $1 per month price so I switched to this from the Motorola 3412 box. Since there isn't a lot of information out there for it, I thought I could contribute a bit by writing about it. It won't be as detailed as the previous first impressions I wrote , but hopefully it can help some people...


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrin1471* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could somebody look at the label on Pace Vegas set top box and tell me where it is made please.



The one I have is "Made in China", November 2006.


While looking for that, I noticed there is a little white sticky label thingy on the side that says "Warranty void if broken or removed". I guess they really don't want anyone to open them up and start messing around


----------



## devong67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't check the firmware or TVG version, however I can confirm that 30-second skip is fully functional on my vegas STB now. Good times!
> 
> 
> So i would assume they did the upgrades together for both. At least with in the past week.




Can you let me know how you got the 30 second skip to work? This is the only function I really miss from my Dishnetwork DVR days.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jake65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devong67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you let me know how you got the 30 second skip to work? This is the only function I really miss from my Dishnetwork DVR days.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




hope this helps...



Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.

Press and hold the "Setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.

Type in the code 994. The "Cable" button will blink twice.

Press (do not hold) the "Setup" button.

Type in the code 00173.

Press whatever button you want to map the 30-second skip command to (i used the F2 button i think). The "Cable" button will blink twice if successful


----------



## kchoose2

Hello --


Just got a TDC-575D, and the first thing I noticed is that the Enter (ie HD Zoom) button does not work like it did on my old box/remote. I would like to be able to push , for example "7 Enter" to change the box to channel 7, as I am used to doing. Instead, when I push "7 Enter" the number 7 appears for a second, and then the whole image zooms. Particularly since this box is not useful for HD... this is less than helpful!!


Is there any way to get rid of the Zoom feature, or to remap the HD Zoom key to be the Enter key again??


Thanks!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kchoose2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello --
> 
> 
> Just got a TDC-575D, and the first thing I noticed is that the Enter (ie HD Zoom) button does not work like it did on my old box/remote.



The '#' key should perform zoom operations. Could you let me know if the '#' key is working?


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kchoose2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello --
> 
> 
> Just got a TDC-575D, and the first thing I noticed is that the Enter (ie HD Zoom) button does not work like it did on my old box/remote. I would like to be able to push , for example "7 Enter" to change the box to channel 7, as I am used to doing. Instead, when I push "7 Enter" the number 7 appears for a second, and then the whole image zooms. Particularly since this box is not useful for HD... this is less than helpful!!
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get rid of the Zoom feature, or to remap the HD Zoom key to be the Enter key again??
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I never press the HD-Zoom-Enter, instead I use the OK/Select button in the middle of the remote for that... Alternately you can type the three-digit number (eg 007) instead of pressing Enter... I think there is also an auto-tune option in the setup menus, but i forgot exactly how it works.


The HD-Zoom can still be helpful when watching letterboxed SD material on the Pace Vegas


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a pattern here, we just need to be able to recognize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing that comes to my mind is Ch. 13 (CW) is a likely a locally encoded analog channel whereas Fox Reality Channel is a national feed.
> 
> 
> I'd like for you to see if this problem happens on all (or some) of your locally encoded channels.
> 
> 
> Then I'd like to you pick some national channels and see if trick functions work ok on those channels.




Hi Lindend, thanks for all your posts on the Pace! They helped me in getting brave enough to give it a try...


I tested the FF thing and it happened on every "analog" (2-99) channel I tried (I didn't try them all, but I tried both "A" and "B" analogs). It happens on both tuners, and also on programs in the live buffer and recorded on the hard disk.


So far I have not seen this happen in any of the digital channels (100+)...


The good news is that the FF/BF works in moving the "tape", and the "counter" is accurately updated. The only issue is that the picture is frozen during FF/BF. When I return to playback, playback resumes at the new position...


It's obviously an issue when you are trying to locate something specific in a program. For example if you record a 3-hour show to watch an interview with a specific guest or a musical performance or something like that. A combination of the Skip button/macros can help, but given the $1/mo price I can't complain


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tested the FF thing and it happened on every "analog" (2-99) channel I tried (I didn't try them all, but I tried both "A" and "B" analogs). It happens on both tuners, and also on programs in the live buffer and recorded on the hard disk.



Ok, given the symptoms you describe, I believe I know what is going on. I will alert everyone when a fix is available.


----------



## lindend

FYI,


Vegas Firmware release 9.24 contains a fix for trick functions on Analog/Digital Simulcast (ADS) channels first reported by peggypwr1.


As usual, I can't tell you when your particular provider will roll out or plans to roll out this release. However, I do know its already available at several sites.


----------



## drogars

I just got a Pace TDC 575D DVR from Comcast in Utah. I noticed the Network cable connection on the back and so I looked it up on the internet. Apparently, it is for "future use". When the Comcast guy came and installed the DVR, he accessed this cool setup menu, that showed the IP address Comcast used to communicate with the box (I assume).


My question is does anyone know how to get into that special setup menu, because I want to see if there is anything in there about the network card. Call me a hacker, but as a computer programmer and a networking person, I am really curious to know what I can do if I can connect it to the Internet. Thanks in advance.


After I posted this message I found the message which explained how to get into the setup menu by pressing the power button then the select button. I have spent the last 15 minutes trying to do that and I have not been successful. Any other thoughts?



D


----------



## kchoose2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never press the HD-Zoom-Enter, instead I use the OK/Select button in the middle of the remote for that... Alternately you can type the three-digit number (eg 007) instead of pressing Enter... I think there is also an auto-tune option in the setup menus, but i forgot exactly how it works.
> 
> 
> The HD-Zoom can still be helpful when watching letterboxed SD material on the Pace Vegas



Sorry for the confusion before. It looks like my problem with HD Zoom being where the Enter button used to be is an issue with my remote (the comcast silver remote), and not the DVR at all. Thanks for your help.


I did manage to remap the HD Zoom key to be OK/Select (essentially like it was on the older remotes), which was what I wanted to do. If anyone is interested in details, see here:


(search wikibooks for "How to Program the Remote"--can't post URLs here)


and for details on how to program other devices to your exacting specifications using the comcast silver remote, see here:


(search google for "hi-fi remote" --- can't post URLs here...)


But note that most places where they refer to a 3-digit code, you will need to put 00 in front of their 3-digit code.


Cheers!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drogars* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a Pace TDC 575D DVR from Comcast in Utah. I noticed the Network cable connection on the back and so I looked it up on the internet. Apparently, it is for "future use". When the Comcast guy came and installed the DVR, he accessed this cool setup menu, that showed the IP address Comcast used to communicate with the box (I assume).



The Ethernet port is not active on the TDC575D.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drogars* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After I posted this message I found the message which explained how to get into the setup menu by pressing the power button then the select button.



Are you pressing the power button while watching TV? If so, pressing select within a second or so of the power button should bring you into diagnostics.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> 
> Vegas Firmware release 9.24 contains a fix for trick functions on Analog/Digital Simulcast (ADS) channels first reported by peggypwr1.
> 
> 
> As usual, I can't tell you when your particular provider will roll out or plans to roll out this release. However, I do know its already available at several sites.



Thanks for keeping us updated! This reminds me to check which firmware version I'm running on


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drogars* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After I posted this message I found the message which explained how to get into the setup menu by pressing the power button then the select button. I have spent the last 15 minutes trying to do that and I have not been successful. Any other thoughts?



In addition to Lindend's comments, if the DVR is recording a program, it won't power down. Instead it will bring up the three-option screen that tells you to "swap tuner, or stop the recording or go back".


----------



## joe_niles

I have followed the process mentioned in earlier posts to display the diagnostic screen. TV on ,press power and then select button, but the unit turns off, no diagnostics. I have a comcast remote and pace tdc575d. Is the remote using the wrong codes? I have tried 0476,1376,and 1877.


Thanks


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe_niles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have followed the process mentioned in earlier posts to display the diagnostic screen. TV on ,press power and then select button, but the unit turns off, no diagnostics. I have a comcast remote and pace tdc575d. Is the remote using the wrong codes? I have tried 0476,1376,and 1877.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I think if you have the "RF Bypass ON" option it will not bring up the diagnostics.


I can get to the diagnostics page with the same setup (comcast remote, and pace 575d) with RF Bypass OFF. I have firmware version 9.18.


----------



## ncaahoops

Basically about once a day the box would freeze on a "transition" operation, eg when switching tuners, or at the end of a program, or when switching from one recorded program to another. The freezes only happened during operation. It never froze on its own and so far no overnight issues (which were occasional with the Motorolas). Maybe the box didn't like me :-(


Is anyone else getting this type of freezes?


I switched to a new box to see if the problem was in the box or the firmware or the cabling/setup or something else.


Both boxes are firmware 9.18


----------



## joe_niles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think if you have the "RF Bypass ON" option it will not bring up the diagnostics.
> 
> 
> I can get to the diagnostics page with the same setup (comcast remote, and pace 575d) with RF Bypass OFF. I have firmware version 9.18.




Thank you for your reply, but I have "RF bypass off " and firmware 9.18... still baffled


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe_niles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply, but I have "RF bypass off " and firmware 9.18... still baffled



Oh is there another place apart from the diagnostics menu where you can find out which firmware version you have?


(I am assuming you are also checking that there are no recordings in progress or coming up shortly before trying to get to the Diagnostics menu)


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh is there another place apart from the diagnostics menu where you can find out which firmware version you have? )



At the risk of talking to myself, I found it, it is under [Setup], [Cable Box Setup] and [configuration]! I forgot about this, so now I dont have to power it off to check if there's new firmware uploaded...


----------



## joe_niles

I do have firmware 9.18...


Thanks


----------



## hjsimpson15

Just installed my 575 last saturday morning through Comcast.


Massachusetts

Firmware version 9.24


----------



## ftag

Hello,


I have been using pvr for a few years now with Armstrong in Ohio. they just replaced my old box with a TDC575D. I do not like the fact that I have lost a lot of functionality but I will live with it. the bigest problem right now is the fact that the signal coming from the box does not fit my tv screen. cable people tell me to hold the menu button on the remot to get to the diagnostic screen but that does not happen when I try. can some one tell me how to get to the set up screen where I can adjust the screen size ratio with this box?


thanks,


----------



## ncaahoops

I am on my 2nd box and both have the same issue, they crash about once a day during the transition from the end of playback of one program to the return to the live tuner or the start of playback of another program. This happens while I am using it in person, not when it is on its own. [hope this railroad sentence makes sense]


This doesn't happen everytime which would make it easier to pinpoint, but it happens consistently in similar circumstances. The error code I see most of the time is "ACC". One time there was also error code "CIU"... Only one time it crashed under different circumstances (on its own)...


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ftag* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have been using pvr for a few years now with Armstrong in Ohio. they just replaced my old box with a TDC575D. I do not like the fact that I have lost a lot of functionality but I will live with it. the bigest problem right now is the fact that the signal coming from the box does not fit my tv screen. cable people tell me to hold the menu button on the remot to get to the diagnostic screen but that does not happen when I try. can some one tell me how to get to the set up screen where I can adjust the screen size ratio with this box?
> 
> 
> thanks,



On Comcast I think only the Motorola boxes have screen adjustments when you use the menu button to get into special screens. On this Pace box, when I got into the diagnostic screens they seemed read-only. I think since it's only a SD box, it only outputs 480i, even over component. However, although you can't change the output resolution or size, there was a setting in the guide menu under Cable Box Setup where you could shift the screen up-down/left-right a bit.


It took me a few tries to get into the Pace's diagnostics screen. Powering down, waiting a fairly looong second, and then pressing and holding Menu seemed to work for me.


----------



## eral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Ethernet port is not active on the TDC575D.



Well it really looks like it asks for a dhcp IP when it boots and I can see the MAC address, so inactive is not the exact word. That would be nice to be able to access that box remotely...

--

Eric


----------



## amp2

I got a PaceTDC575D on May 3, 2007 and have had problems with (them) resetting ever since the tech installed (them). This is my THIRD set box and the tech is returning on Saturday, once again; to investigate the cause of the self resets.


Each one has reset itself, while I was watching something On Demand, it comes back on several minutes later. But does not 'remember' selected movie or program, from before the reset. So, I have to wait for it to 'reboot' and re-select the show/movie that I was watching. No matter how far into the program I was, at the time of the reset.


I am seriously considering just installing a regular cable box and not have a DVR.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amp2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a PaceTDC575D on May 3, 2007 and have had problems with (them) resetting ever since the tech installed (them). This is my THIRD set box and the tech is returning on Saturday, once again; to investigate the cause of the self resets.
> 
> 
> Each one has reset itself, while I was watching something On Demand, it comes back on several minutes later. But does not 'remember' selected movie or program, from before the reset. So, I have to wait for it to 'reboot' and re-select the show/movie that I was watching. No matter how far into the program I was, at the time of the reset.
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering just installing a regular cable box and not have a DVR.



Mine crashes/freezes at the end of playback of a pre-recorded program and the switch to another program or the live tuner...


I haven't had any resets. It either works or freezes in my case. I don't watch a lot of On-Demand but i haven't had any problems with it (yet). I am on firmware 9.18


----------



## godzigla

Got my TDC 575d yesterday from Comcast in Mass.


Last night I let the channel record House on FOX while I was busy doing something else, not record the show on the DVR, just record live TV stream. When I was done, I rewound the show and began watching it. During the playback the video had moments of severe pixelation loss, between scenes and during unbroken shots. Audio was also dropped out for a second here and there. It was extremely frustrating as it seemed to happen exactly when someone was speaking. This lasted from about 10 minutes into the show until the end of the program, giving me about 5 minutes of good playtime, and 5 minutes of the above mentioned poor quality playback. This is a box installed by the a tech at 1pm in the afternoon, problem with playback occuring at 9pm that evening.


Issue 2, I also got the Hey your HD is at 100% full! Error message on the first show I actually tried to record on the DVR. That resulted in a call to Comcast who had me hard reboot the system with an unplug. This wiped away the message. However, when I actually tested the record feature and recorded approx 2 minutes of a show(this time approx came from My DVR Recordings section of the DVR menu) the DVR reported I had filled up 5% of the HD. 5%! on 2 Minutes?


Issue 3, while I was watching NESN channel 51 live I got the same pixel corruption and audio problems which eventually lead to a black channel(no image or sound) and then the image came back...only to leave again to black channel. What is the deal there?


Should I be getting a new box? I mean, is there some mad corruption in the HD somewhere that is eliminating 5% of space as bad? Plus the Pixeled video and playback, is that also an indication of a bad harddrive?


So far after 1 night of use the price is not worth the frustration. Heres hoping for clear answers and better use tonight.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godzigla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my TDC 575d yesterday from Comcast in Mass.
> 
> Last night I let the channel record House on FOX while I was busy doing something else, not record the show on the DVR, just record live TV stream. When I was done, I rewound the show and began watching it. During the playback the video had moments of severe pixelation loss, between scenes and during unbroken shots. Audio was also dropped out for a second here and there. It was extremely frustrating as it seemed to happen exactly when someone was speaking. This lasted from about 10 minutes into the show until the end of the program, giving me about 5 minutes of good playtime, and 5 minutes of the above mentioned poor quality playback. This is a box installed by the a tech at 1pm in the afternoon, problem with playback occuring at 9pm that evening.



I think this may have more to do with the signal and connections than the box but I don't really know for sure... In my case I got occasional 1/2-second pixelations with the Motorola boxes, but I haven't gotten any with the Pace, but i've only had the Pace for about 3 weeks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godzigla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Issue 2, I also got the Hey your HD is at 100% full! Error message on the first show I actually tried to record on the DVR. That resulted in a call to Comcast who had me hard reboot the system with an unplug. This wiped away the message. However, when I actually tested the record feature and recorded approx 2 minutes of a show(this time approx came from My DVR Recordings section of the DVR menu) the DVR reported I had filled up 5% of the HD. 5%! on 2 Minutes?



On Part A of your question, I think the 100% full message is a TV Guide software bug. People with Motorola boxes have also experienced a similar bug. You can check your software version to see if it matches theirs.


On Part B, the percentages when the disk is almost empty are not as accurate. They sometimes count the buffers as available space and sometimes as used space. As a rule of thumb, each tuner takes about 4%-5% of total available hard disk space... As you get closer to 30% of used disk space, it will become more consistent/accurate... Also right after a recording ends, the disk space will go up by 4-5% as it grabs space to use for the buffer...


In my case, I did notice some inconsistency in reporting but i think that was because of the daily freezing/crashing problem I get at the end of a program viewing and transition to the live tuner or another program.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godzigla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Issue 3, while I was watching NESN channel 51 live I got the same pixel corruption and audio problems which eventually lead to a black channel(no image or sound) and then the image came back...only to leave again to black channel. What is the deal there?
> 
> 
> Should I be getting a new box? I mean, is there some mad corruption in the HD somewhere that is eliminating 5% of space as bad? Plus the Pixeled video and playback, is that also an indication of a bad harddrive?
> 
> 
> So far after 1 night of use the price is not worth the frustration. Heres hoping for clear answers and better use tonight.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I think pixelation may be signal-related. If you are splitting your signal or you have RF bypass on, can you check the channels you are having problems with with another tuner (eg TV, VCR, DVD recorder) to see if you get the same pixelation? This can help in limiting the possibilities of what might be causing it.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On Part A of your question, I think the 100% full message is a TV Guide software bug. People with Motorola boxes have also experienced a similar bug. You can check your software version to see if it matches theirs.



See post #100 on this thread for more details on this issue.


If/when this bug happens, it really doesn't matter how much space you have free on the HDD. Reboot is the only 100% sure way to cure it when it happens.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godzigla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Issue 2, I also got the Hey your HD is at 100% full! Error message on the first show I actually tried to record on the DVR.



Did you see any error messages before this error occurred?


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *godzigla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Issue 3, while I was watching NESN channel 51 live I got the same pixel corruption and audio problems which eventually lead to a black channel(no image or sound) and then the image came back...only to leave again to black channel. What is the deal there?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



NESN has been having some broadcast issues lately, not saying that definitely was the cause but may have been.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwww* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NESN has been having some broadcast issues lately, not saying that definitely was the cause but may have been.



What is NESN? I haven't heard of it. Is it a regional/local channel?


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is NESN? I haven't heard of it. Is it a regional/local channel?



NESN=New England Sports Network, yes it's a regional network for all the crazy Red Sox, Patriots, Bruins, etc. fans.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwww* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NESN=New England Sports Network, yes it's a regional network for all the crazy Red Sox, Patriots, Bruins, etc. fans.



Thanks!! I don't know if it is part of the FSN networks, but their FCS (college sports) have lower bandwidth and often their original source has compression artifacts and some macroblocking. This may get worse when they try to squeeze the Big10 network in there as well.


----------



## fsisandy

My TDC575D reboots on its own when I'm watching OnDemand. Today it did it 3 times - it's like a mini explosion when everything powers off and then powers on again. Then everything is "To be announced" and heavily pixiated for a few hours. Obviously if this happens 3 times in one day, I can't really watch anything without feeling like I'm going to have a seizure. Am assuming powering down won't do anything as it is powering down on its own. Do I need a new box???


Comast in San Francisco...


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TDC575D reboots on its own when I'm watching OnDemand.



Does this only happen with VOD or does it reboot during other activities?


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TDC575D reboots on its own when I'm watching OnDemand. Today it did it 3 times - it's like a mini explosion when everything powers off and then powers on again. Then everything is "To be announced" and heavily pixiated for a few hours. Obviously if this happens 3 times in one day, I can't really watch anything without feeling like I'm going to have a seizure. Am assuming powering down won't do anything as it is powering down on its own. Do I need a new box???
> 
> 
> Comast in San Francisco...



Does it reboot in the middle of watching an On Demand program or at the end? I am having issue with transitions from one program to the other, but not with On-Demand... Also, do you happen to remember if there were any programs scheduled to start recording (or end recording) at around the time of the reboots?


----------



## 7558037




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it reboot in the middle of watching an On Demand program or at the end? I am having issue with transitions from one program to the other, but not with On-Demand... Also, do you happen to remember if there were any programs scheduled to start recording (or end recording) at around the time of the reboots?



Hey, Hoops, I just stumbled into this thread. Could some problems people are experiencing be due to the "DST Bug"?


The Pace has TVG, which can be badly affected by the bug, and it apparently can be set to record shows based on time, so it must have some sort of clock.


I'll stumble back out now!


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabjxo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, Hoops, I just stumbled into this thread. Could some problems people are experiencing be due to the "DST Bug"?
> 
> 
> The Pace has TVG, which can be badly affected by the bug, and it apparently can be set to record shows based on time, so it must have some sort of clock.
> 
> 
> I'll stumble back out now!



It's a small AVS world after all 


I forgot about the possibility of a DST bug! That could be it, since the boxes update themselves throughout the day (I forgot exactly when/how often).


It certainly has a clock. I turned off DST on all the devices I can turn it off, but obviously I have no control over this DVR.


It's funny that the DST bug actually was a bit more messy than the highly-anticipated Y2k


----------



## 7558037




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a small AVS world after all
> 
> 
> I forgot about the possibility of a DST bug! That could be it, since the boxes update themselves throughout the day (I forgot exactly when/how often).
> 
> 
> It certainly has a clock. I turned off DST on all the devices I can turn it off, but obviously I have no control over this DVR.
> 
> 
> It's funny that the DST bug actually was a bit more messy than the highly-anticipated Y2k



When I saw your post that your Pace was mfg in Sep 06, I thought it was very possible the DST rule change was NOT programmed into your unit. And you said it was made in China, where they say "DST? What that mean, kemosabe?" (The world map in my DST Bug thread shows none of Asia uses DST or once used it but have now abandoned it.)


Is there no setup step where you set the clock and DST on/off? If the TVG resides in the Pace, it has to have an internal clock ref. that could be competing with the DST rules in the source????????


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a small AVS world after all
> 
> 
> I forgot about the possibility of a DST bug! That could be it, since the boxes update themselves throughout the day (I forgot exactly when/how often).
> 
> 
> It certainly has a clock. I turned off DST on all the devices I can turn it off, but obviously I have no control over this DVR.
> 
> 
> It's funny that the DST bug actually was a bit more messy than the highly-anticipated Y2k



Probably not an issue with "the DST bug", since isn't that only supposed to be any different from previous years only for a few weeks in the spring and the fall? Otherwise a fresh machine with no previous in-memory clock references turned on right now would not see anything different than at this time in 2006, 2005, 2004...


But since this machine wasn't even around last spring, maybe there is just "a" DST bug or timezone bug or time bug, that is nonspecific to "the" DST bug.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wabjxo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there no setup step where you set the clock and DST on/off? If the TVG resides in the Pace, it has to have an internal clock ref. that could be competing with the DST rules in the source????????



There is no way to change the time/date on the DVR box. It's part of the data it receives from Comcast (the cable company). Unlike stand-alone DVD recorders and VCRs, they are in control (for better or worse).


I brought up the Diagnostics menu (Power off and then quickly pressed OK/Select). Under [01 General Status] it reports time and date, and [Daylight Savings: YES]. As far as I know, the diagnostics pages are informational only. If there is a secret way to make changes I do not know of it.


Btw, my SNR (in [03 OOB Status] is ranging from 21.5 to 23.3, which the displays says [Good] but I have no clue what the range of values is. The SNR in [04 In Band Status] is 35.1 [Good].


One thing that I didnt notice before is that with Option [24. Content Listing] , you can go through the recording files one by one and brihg up a long page of info on the files, including file size, duration, digital copy permission (!), average bit rate, etc, etc. This is cool stuff, I'll play with them more later!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If there is a secret way to make changes I do not know of it.



Correct. The diags pages are for reporting purposes only. You can't use them to change values and there are no back doors to change values either.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct. The diags pages are for reporting purposes only. You can't use them to change values and there are no back doors to change values either.




Thanks! Okay, a follow-up question, if they were to design hypothetically of course back doors to change values, what button combinations would they hypothetically use to implement those?  hehehe


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks! Okay, a follow-up question, if they were to design hypothetically of course back doors to change values, what button combinations would they hypothetically use to implement those?  hehehe



In a purely hypothetical world, 99% of diagnostics would be read-only but one or two easter egg pages might exist (some of these pages might even allow you run tests, but they wouldn't allow you to change values).


Also, in this imaginary world, one might find that the hidden keys used in other manufacturers diagnostics might do something different on Pace boxes.


Caveat: I'd be *very* careful searching for these hypothetical easter eggs (assuming that they exist). You can do things like formatting your HDD by accident in diagnostics if you're not careful. In addition, diagnostics can and does behave different depending on your cable provider. So an easter egg for one person might be a dud for another depending on what area of the country you live in.


But since this is all hypothetical anyway.......


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In a purely hypothetical world, 99% of diagnostics would be read-only but one or two easter egg pages might exist (some of these pages might even allow you run tests, but they wouldn't allow you to change values).
> 
> 
> Also, in this imaginary world, one might find that the hidden keys used in other manufacturers diagnostics might do something different on Pace boxes.
> 
> 
> Caveat: I'd be *very* careful searching for these hypothetical easter eggs (assuming that they exist). You can do things like formatting your HDD by accident in diagnostics if you're not careful. In addition, diagnostics can and does behave different depending on your cable provider. So an easter egg for one person might be a dud for another depending on what area of the country you live in.
> 
> 
> But since this is all hypothetical anyway.......



Thanks for the hypothetical answer to the hypothetical question  I am not brave enough to try anything hypothetical 


My favorite diagnostic page is the one that has full details on each recording (recorded file). It's like running a detailed file info on a Windows file! It even calculates the bit rate for us! This is great for estimating even more accuarately how many games I can put on during the basketball season... I don't think the Motorolas had any detailed info on the recorded files.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think the Motorolas had any detailed info on the recorded files.



That page is unique to Pace STBs (Vegas, Tahoe etc.). We also find it incredibly useful to debug problems with recordings etc.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That page is unique to Pace STBs (Vegas, Tahoe etc.). We also find it incredibly useful to debug problems with recordings etc.



That was a great idea! Whoever came up with the idea deserves a bonus and an extra week of vacation and to be included in future feature discussions!


----------



## fsisandy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it reboot in the middle of watching an On Demand program or at the end? I am having issue with transitions from one program to the other, but not with On-Demand... Also, do you happen to remember if there were any programs scheduled to start recording (or end recording) at around the time of the reboots?



Yes...in reboots in the middle of an OnDemand program...not the end. Does this more often than not...I would guess about 70% of the time. I haven't noticed if anything is scheduled for DVRing but will keep that in mind. It has happened so often that I will now create my own ONDemand by DVRing things that I know will appear there because I don't want to go thru the bother of losing my menu again. Am watching first OnDemand movie in a while right now so I expect it to crash soon...and nothing is scheduled for dvring so I will report back later!


Thanks!


OK...just crashed (odds were it would). No dvring was going on...none even scheduled for this evening. Whole system crashed while watching ondemand movie. power off pace, power off tv (even tho tv power is not connected to cable box), then power on tv, power on pace, everything "to be announced". When Ondemand returns, it will list the movie we were watching on the saved programs but will not track where we were so we have to fast forward do where we were.


To say this is annoying is an understatement....I was thinking of getting another box as comcast is offering them free for a year but not if I have to sacrifice ondemand to do it!


----------



## ncaahoops

Do these two error codes mean anything or ring a bell? They seem to point to file system related issues



The first one said [Unable to process request, code: CDIN], and the second one said [Cannot delete while file in use, close file and try again, Code: CIU].


(I added the square brackets to denote the message content)...


----------



## [email protected]

Hi! I just got my box this morning and think it looks lovely. I say looks because it is not doing anything else. The crew came to install the box this morning and it worked wonderfully while they were here. I had an adjustment made by the cable company that shut the box off and I've not been able to access it since. I am stuck with basic cable and it is driving me nuts. I called the cable company and their "tech support" thinks I have a bum remote. When the installer was here this morning it worked perfectly. Anyone have any clues? What type of remote am I supposed to have?


I originally had the old Motorola box which was awesome for the entire year and a half that I had it until last month when it would not play back anything I had recorded.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do these two error codes mean anything or ring a bell? They seem to point to file system related issues



Yes they mean something...a software bug that should be correctable. Do you have a repeatable scenario that produces the error dialog (or at least general types of functions that cause them to appear)?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes...in reboots in the middle of an OnDemand program..ondemand to do it!



I am very sorry for the problems you are experiencing. We are aware of the VOD exception and are investigating. As usual, I will alert everyone when a fix is available and post the release notes.


----------



## fsisandy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am very sorry for the problems you are experiencing. We are aware of the VOD exception and are investigating. As usual, I will alert everyone when a fix is available and post the release notes.



When you say you will alert everyone when a fix is available, how do you do that? Do you post that info here on this board (so I have to keep looking back) or do you sent out a global email to those interested?


Thanks...


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say you will alert everyone when a fix is available, how do you do that?



I post release notes on this thread. For example, see post #112 .



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (so I have to keep looking back)



A global email isn't an option as I'm not in tech support (I just help out here on my own time). However, what we could do is this:


I could create a Vegas release note thread on AVS and the only thing posted on that thread would be release notes. You then could subscribe to that thread and be notified whenever an updated release was available. Is that an acceptable compromise?


If so, if Darrin1471 is willing, we could update the original post on that thread to link to the release note AVS thread.


Everyone please chime if you like or dislike this idea.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes they mean something...a software bug that should be correctable. Do you have a repeatable scenario that produces the error dialog (or at least general types of functions that cause them to appear)?



Thanks! Yes, it is repeatable but not easily reproducible. I had over 20 crashes of this nature. Basically the box freezes at the transition from watching one program to another or returning to the live tuner after ending or exiting playback of a pre-recorded program. Even the 2 crashes that happened when I was not using it, happened at either the start or end of a recording.


I have a theory (just theory) that the subsequent freezes may be caused by accessing/deleting the program that previously crashed.


I thought it may have something to do with the start/end of a recording on the tuners, so I avoid exiting/ending playback right before/after a tuner starts/ends a recording. This has reduced the freezings to every other day, but i dont know if it is coincidence or not. Another theory is that the crashes may be happening based on use, not time, eg, after every 10 programs watched.


Also sometimes deleting a file does not reclaim its space until 2-3 reboots later.


I also get the "ACC" error code in more than half of the freezes/crashes.


The freezes/crashes basically start by the video picture freezing, but the menus being accessible. If I try to switch tuners, or start playback of another program, or do any other video-related operation, it freezes the whole box, and i have to unplug to get it back.


----------



## fsisandy

Great idea! Thanks!!!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I post release notes on this thread. For example, see post [
> 
> 
> A global email isn't an option as I'm not in tech support (I just help out here on my own time). However, what we could do is this:
> 
> 
> I could create a Vegas release note thread on AVS and the only thing posted on that thread would be release notes. You then could subscribe to that thread and be notified whenever an updated release was available. Is that an acceptable compromise?
> 
> 
> If so, if Darrin1471 is willing, we could update the original post on that thread to link to the release note AVS thread.
> 
> 
> Everyone please chime if you like or dislike this idea.


----------



## SpringtuckyMac

After a few months, and a firmware update to 9.24, I've gotten into the near-routine of having to power-cycle the DVR when it locks up every other day.


Lockups usually happen during the deletion of a recording, especially while it is recording one or two other programs.


The most often error code seen is "ACC" which Comcast doesn't know a thing about.


Besides the technical issues, the TV Guide is really lacking. It doesn't contain enough information for the DVR to correctly determine what is new and what is a repeat. For example, if I set it to record only new episodes of The Simpson's or Rescue Me, it will record all episodes even if they are a repeat. I don't blame the DVR for this...I blame the schedule. In the case of Rescue Me, like a lot of basic cable channels, they replay new episodes throughout the week outside of its usual weekly time on the same channel.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpringtuckyMac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After a few months, and a firmware update to 9.24, I've gotten into the near-routine of having to power-cycle the DVR when it locks up every other day.
> 
> 
> Lockups usually happen during the deletion of a recording, especially while it is recording one or two other programs.
> 
> 
> The most often error code seen is "ACC" which Comcast doesn't know a thing about.
> 
> 
> Besides the technical issues, the TV Guide is really lacking. It doesn't contain enough information for the DVR to correctly determine what is new and what is a repeat. For example, if I set it to record only new episodes of The Simpson's or Rescue Me, it will record all episodes even if they are a repeat. I don't blame the DVR for this...I blame the schedule. In the case of Rescue Me, like a lot of basic cable channels, they replay new episodes throughout the week outside of its usual weekly time on the same channel.



Thanks for your post. For a while I was worried I was the only one getting all the frequent crashes/freezes and ACC errors. I too I am getting all the problems during transitions (deletions, switching from one pre-recorded program to another or the live tuner, etc).


This looks like file system issues. I got a couple of error messages that said the box had trouble closing open files.


Comcast seems to have only three remedies 1) reboot 2) switch the box 3) send a technician. Unfortunately none of these will fix the firmware/software problem :-(


However, given the current special promo price, I cannot really complain 


I am at 9.18 firmware. So getting new firmeware won't fix my problem since you are getting it with 9.24 :-(


The TV guide schedule seems to have the same issues with the Motorola DVRs on Comcast, they probably need better tv guide source info or better processing/parsing of the TV guide data. The Pace TV Guide is however 3 days shorter than the Moto ones.


----------



## Rick Solie

We're experiencing the same reboot issues with the Vegas PVR and video-on-demand from Comcast (Boston area). lindend, your idea of a special thread would be much appreciated.


----------



## Midnight08

recently made the mistake of trying this box, i wll probably be trading it back in for my old HD box. wont be free, but free is too expensive for this thing... Rebooting every 2-4 hours and losing all data when that happens is a bit much.


btw love the release notes idea


(greater phili area)


----------



## Midnight08

btw, my reboots have happened when i had the tv off and the box tuned to cartoon network. heck it even rebooted at channel 8 a few hours after i had quit bothering with it.


----------



## Midnight08

Decided to check diag when things got bad (20 mins into DVR). seems i have 1400 sync losses and climbing (From 0) - finally crashed near 1500 sync loss


also noticed long term errors nearing 26000...


memory/cpu all seemed fine. (same as before)


it had 16 hours uptime (sleep and work). Til i checked the DVR. 30 minutes later it crashed. (at about 1500 sync losses and 26000 long term errors)


tomorrow morn the tech comes... i want my motorolla back... i'll still have a pace in the guest room for testing tho.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great idea! Thanks!!!



The Release Note Thread has been created. Darrin should be updating the initial post with a link to the release note thread shortly.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Release Note Thread has been created. Darrin should be updating the initial post with a link to the release note thread shortly.



Thanks Lindend! The release notes thread is a great idea!


----------



## tombaker

30 second advance .... where is the button?


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 30 second advance .... where is the button?



If you have the same remote control shared with the Motorola DVRs, you can use the instructions on the Motorola 3412/3416/6412/6416 wiki page to program any button you want to be a 30 second advance. You can also program macro buttons so you can jump in increments of 30 seconds with the push of a button. (I am doing this on a Comcast cable system)

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR 
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_the_Remote 
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...30-Second_Skip


----------



## tombaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_the_Remote
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...30-Second_Skip



Great works like a charm...THANK YOU


Is a 2 minute advance possible too? In most cases I can save 3 button pushes if I had a 30 and 2 minute button. Maybe a 2 1/2 minute advance might be better.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great works like a charm...THANK YOU
> 
> 
> Is a 2 minute advance possible too? In most cases I can save 3 button pushes if I had a 30 and 2 minute button. Maybe a 2 1/2 minute advance might be better.



Sort of. You can create macros and program them to the unused buttons of your remote control. So basically pressing the button with the 2-minute macro will automatically send a signal for 4 back to back 30-second jumps. The wiki above has the steps for creating macros. It is not instantenous, especially if the device is in a slow down, but still less of a hassle than pressing the button 4x or FF.


(The HD Zoom button works as a zoom on the Pace (not HD obviously) so dont override that one)


----------



## ncaahoops

There was a week where I only got a couple of freezes/crashes, but now they are back in full force. I am not sure if there is a fix out there for it. The Comcast recommendation is "get another box", which does not solve the problem, it just postpones it until the new box starts crashing










The problem has a very distinct pattern, it has to do with transitioning from playback of one program to another (or back to the live tuner). But the occurance is unpredictable. I am guessing it's about 5-10% of a chance that ending playback of a program will result in a freeze/crash. Ending playback and returning to the live tuner before starting playback of a different program seems to decrease the chances of a freeze as opposed to starting playback of another program right away. But the freezes/crashes still happen.


The freeze/crash is a two phase process. First the video picture freezes but you have full control of the menus. You can check the TV guide, schedule future programs, etc, etc as much as you want. But as soon as you make a selection that involves playback or the tuners (change channels, try to play another program, restart the program, etc) the device crashes and you have to unplug/replug to get it back. Letting it be won't fix the problem. I even had one that was left overnight but didnt fix itself.


----------



## kenvt

My friend just got cable installed in his new apartment yesterday. He was told by the Comcast CSR over the phone that he could have the PACE dvr for a special promotion of $1 per month for 12 months.


The installer arrived and informed my friend that they didn' have any more PACE dvr's, not that they were out of them. It was very odd, why is the CSRs offering them if the installers can't get them ?


-Ken


----------



## brownie42

I just got a Pace TDC575D from Comcast and it has an intermittent problem: when it is fast forwarding (>>>) the screen will freeze, but the progress bar advances and the dvr is actually advancing through the program. My firmware version is 9.18. Anyone know if 9.24 fixes this? Or if anything else does?


Thanks,

Bill


----------



## bimmerfanatik

Hi, I've got a Pace box and a Comcast DVR remote, and can't seem to get them to talk to each other. The cable is hooked into the box and then out to the TV, but the POWER light stays red. I tried reprogramming the remote, but without the unit on it doesn't seem to work, and the remote is the only way to turn the box on and off so... also I tried entering the 5 digit codes (as the instructions say to do) but it does the "double blink" after four of the numbers are entered.


What am I missing?


----------



## darrin1471




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenvt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The installer arrived and informed my friend that they didn' have any more PACE dvr's, not that they were out of them. It was very odd, why is the CSRs offering them if the installers can't get them ?
> 
> 
> -Ken



I assume Comcast tried to get as many Pace Vegas dvr's into the field before the introduction of CableCards on 1st July. After July 1st all new stbs have to have CableCards. As CableCard stbs cost more money to produce, then I doubt the $1 Pace DVR will be available now.


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrin1471* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume Comcast tried to get as many Pace Vegas dvr's into the field before the introduction of CableCards on 1st July. After July 1st all new stbs have to have CableCards. As CableCard stbs cost more money to produce, then I doubt the $1 Pace DVR will be available now.



Correct, they had a huge push for them last month to get them out into the system. Promo ended around the middle of last month. Pretty much all boxes used for a little while will be refurbed till the new cable card ones are needed. I've seen new Moto boxes but not Pace boxes (although at their regular price the Pace's don't move very fast anyway).


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerfanatik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I've got a Pace box and a Comcast DVR remote, and can't seem to get them to talk to each other. The cable is hooked into the box and then out to the TV, but the POWER light stays red. I tried reprogramming the remote, but without the unit on it doesn't seem to work, and the remote is the only way to turn the box on and off so... also I tried entering the 5 digit codes (as the instructions say to do) but it does the "double blink" after four of the numbers are entered.
> 
> 
> What am I missing?



Depending on the version of the remote the code will be either 4 or 5 digits (5 is for the new ones). If set to the wrong cable code you have to 'unlock' the cable button first (some remotes in MA meant for Moto/Pace boxes were preprogrammed with SA codes). Info is in the Moto DVR wiki, remote section (toward the bottom of the page, factory reset), on how to do this, new code should be 0476 or 00476).


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brownie42* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a Pace TDC575D from Comcast and it has an intermittent problem: when it is fast forwarding (>>>) the screen will freeze, but the progress bar advances and the dvr is actually advancing through the program. My firmware version is 9.18. Anyone know if 9.24 fixes this? Or if anything else does?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill




I had exactly the same problem as you describe. When I exchanged the box this particular problem went away. Both boxes were using firmware version 9.18. Other people also reported this problem at the start of this thread


----------



## tgourdo

I got my box about a week ago...it's been working fine until today. Now it won't turn on at all. Symptoms, etc:

-no lights at all in the front

-yes it's plugged in (I tested the outlet with another device...it's OK)

-when plugged in, the optical audio out port on the back glows red, so it seems to be getting power

-when it's plugged in, the TV receives a signal from the cable. I can't change the channel or do anything else. When I unplug the box, the TV goes to static.


I called Comcast (in the philly area) and they had me unplug it for a minute then plug it back in. Nothing happened. They tried to send a reset (or something like that), but it seemed like they couldn't detect the box at all.


Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgourdo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my box about a week ago...it's been working fine until today. Now it won't turn on at all. Symptoms, etc:
> 
> -no lights at all in the front
> 
> -yes it's plugged in (I tested the outlet with another device...it's OK)
> 
> -when plugged in, the optical audio out port on the back glows red, so it seems to be getting power
> 
> -when it's plugged in, the TV receives a signal from the cable. I can't change the channel or do anything else. When I unplug the box, the TV goes to static.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast (in the philly area) and they had me unplug it for a minute then plug it back in. Nothing happened. They tried to send a reset (or something like that), but it seemed like they couldn't detect the box at all.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!



I have not seen this problem with any of the DVRs I tried. It does not surprise me though










Can you tune any analog channel from the signal off the wall using a TV or VCR? It seems to be sensitive to the existence of the signal.


----------



## tombaker

I have two of these....and they are crashing with overwhelming regualrity. I think its something to do with flipping between the twin tuners. As that has been the prompting of the crashes in may instance


The flipping is done via the programmed macro.


other issues.


When fast forwarding....the picture is often lost on the higher speeds.

Hour markers are not placed on the recordings....so finding or skipping up a half hour at a time is impossbile.


I would be fine with a 15 minute fast jump...and just hitting 4 times for an hour.


When I as for a show to be recorded on Fox everday....Oreilly Factor....it tapes it 4 times no matter what I call it out to do. Something in the way Comcast identifes the show makes each show look like its brand new.....all settings fail. Each show looks new to the DVR


When I try to set up a manual recording of a specific time period. I can not schedule to repeat that time zone to repeat.


This DVR has not be tested by an agressive QA team. Plenty of easy fixes that programmers just need to be told to do it. This DVR is buggy and more or less a BETA released to the public


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I as for a show to be recorded on Fox everday....Oreilly Factor....it tapes it 4 times no matter what I call it out to do. Something in the way Comcast identifes the show makes each show look like its brand new.....all settings fail. Each show looks new to the DVR
> 
> When I try to set up a manual recording of a specific time period. I can not schedule to repeat that time zone to repeat.



When setting up the manual recording set the channel & time, when it prompts to set recording use next option down which should be 'recording settings' & set advanced options (frequency) there. Some work definitely needs to be done with the 'New' or 'repeat' recording options though.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have two of these....and they are crashing with overwhelming regualrity. I think its something to do with flipping between the twin tuners. As that has been the prompting of the crashes in may instance
> 
> 
> The flipping is done via the programmed macro.
> 
> 
> other issues.
> 
> 
> When fast forwarding....the picture is often lost on the higher speeds.
> 
> Hour markers are not placed on the recordings....so finding or skipping up a half hour at a time is impossbile.
> 
> 
> I would be fine with a 15 minute fast jump...and just hitting 4 times for an hour.
> 
> 
> When I as for a show to be recorded on Fox everday....Oreilly Factor....it tapes it 4 times no matter what I call it out to do. Something in the way Comcast identifes the show makes each show look like its brand new.....all settings fail. Each show looks new to the DVR
> 
> 
> When I try to set up a manual recording of a specific time period. I can not schedule to repeat that time zone to repeat.
> 
> 
> This DVR has not be tested by an agressive QA team. Plenty of easy fixes that programmers just need to be told to do it. This DVR is buggy and more or less a BETA released to the public



Yes, this DVR is very crash/freeze-friendly! It seems to have file-system issues which cause all these crashes when transitioning from one thing to another.


As far as your O'Recording, the most efficient way is to do what the poster above suggest. An alternative is to create a series recording and tell it to only keep one copy around. But it will unnecessarily be recording and deleting the same episode each day, and if you have an older episode that you want to keep, it will probably delete it.


Another option is if the program before it is only shown once a day, you can set up a series recording for that program, and have it end 1 hour after its actual end. So it will record the O'Factor as well.


----------



## ncaahoops

One of the Comcast reps told me that this box, unlike all the other Motorola DVRs, is designed to be turned off when not in use (eg overnight). This is the first time I heard this. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## nomadtw

ok, first off, i live a ways north of pittsburgh pa, and i have armstrong cable.


i've had the pace vegas with firmware 9.18 for about 3 months now, and it's been nothing but trouble


right now i have a much larger issue, than random reboots, and loss of programming information


last night i set it to record a program, the 4400 specifically. today i turned it on, and got a 'no disc space blah blah blah' message, i should NOT have this message as there should have been a total of 3 hours on the dvr at this point...

so i bring up the list of recordings, and i see the 4400 hundreds of times. each one listing as 1 min. none of them would play anything.

so i started deleting them, all of them, everything by the time i got done deleting all the 4400 'videos' and 2 episodes of monk, it said 96% full, with NO recordings.


i left the listing screen and came back, and it went back up to 99% full


again NO recordings


i went into diagnostics, and it still lists all of the videos even though i said to delete them


power cycling the box doesn't work, and i can't figure out how people accidentally format the drive since i can't figure out how to do it intentionally


i'm hoping someone knows what to do other than call the cable co and get a new box


----------



## ncaahoops

I'm ready to call it, the gloves are off, no more mr nice guy to this DVR. After three different boxes and countless hours of usage *the verdict is in: This DVR is a POS if you plan to use it.*. There is no free lunch, that's why this was offered at $1/month or even free in some cases. No wonder it is no longer offered. I really wanted to like this DVR, and I tried to be as nice to it as possible. But enough is enough.


Pace and Comcast should act like grown-ups and take ownership of the problem and admit to the file system bugs of this DVR instead of the usual blah-blah-blah. The issues are chronicled in the link below:


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm ready to call it, the gloves are off, no more mr nice guy to this DVR. After three different boxes and countless hours of usage *the verdict is in: This DVR is a POS if you plan to use it.*. There is no free lunch, that's why this was offered at $1/month or even free in some cases. No wonder it is no longer offered. I really wanted to like this DVR, and I tried to be as nice to it as possible. But enough is enough.
> 
> 
> Pace and Comcast should act like grown-ups and take ownership of the problem and admit to the file system bugs of this DVR instead of the usual blah-blah-blah. The issues are chronicled in the link below:



Actually the reason they were given out so cheaply was to try to get them all out before the July 1 FCC deadline date, otherwise the boxes couldn't ever be used. The crash issues are being looked at & firmware is being worked on to fix it (don't hold your breath).


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwww* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually the reason they were given out so cheaply was to try to get them all out before the July 1 FCC deadline date, otherwise the boxes couldn't ever be used. The crash issues are being looked at & firmware is being worked on to fix it (don't hold your breath).



Yeah that too was a factor but they were not including Motorola DVRs for $1 or discounting by the promo price (eg pay the difference between the promo and the HD price)


The Pace has a cable card slot, but I don't know if it is (or can be made) compatible/compliant with CableCard 2.0. It is certainly compliant with crashing and freezing  Are the Moto DVRs (or can they be made) compliant/compatible with Cable Card 2.0?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nomadtw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i went into diagnostics, and it still lists all of the videos even though i said to delete them
> 
> 
> power cycling the box doesn't work, and i can't figure out how people accidentally format the drive since i can't figure out how to do it intentionally



On the main diagnostics page, press


Replay

MyDVR*

MyDVR*

MyDVR*

LIVE


buttons on your remote


*This may be labeled List on your remote


This will bring up a format screen. At that point, you can choose to format your Hard drive.


Note: Comcast customers won't see the format screen with associated options. When you press that key sequence, the drive will format automatically.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of the Comcast reps told me that this box, unlike all the other Motorola DVRs, is designed to be turned off when not in use (eg overnight). This is the first time I heard this. Has anyone else heard this?



When Pace settops are placed in standby, they spin down the HDD. This differs from competitor's solutions.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Pace has a cable card slot, but I don't know if it is (or can be made) compatible/compliant with CableCard 2.0.



The slot you see on Vegas isn't a CableCARD slot. We do offer a version of Vegas with separable security functionality (i.e. it can accept an M-Card).


I intend on posting a firmware release note thread for that box (and other CableCARD boxes) relatively shortly.


----------



## lindend

NcaaHoops,



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Pace and Comcast should act like grown-ups and take ownership of the problem



I am sorry for the problems you are experiencing. You indicate that you think Pace needs to improve its handling of the issue. We have acknowledged there is a bug here and have been trying to replicate it in our labs (so far no luck).


How do you think our handling of the situation could be improved?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and admit to the file system bugs of this DVR instead of the usual blah-blah-blah. The issues are chronicled in the link below:



I don't see any evidence that there is a file system bug in your reports. There definitely is a software bug, but the symptoms are not consistent with a file system issue. I realize that from your perspective it may appear this during continued investigation into the issue.


BTW,


Given your user name, who's your favorite college bball team?


----------



## nomadtw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the main diagnostics page, press
> 
> 
> Replay
> 
> MyDVR*
> 
> MyDVR*
> 
> MyDVR*
> 
> LIVE
> 
> 
> buttons on your remote
> 
> 
> *This may be labeled List on your remote
> 
> 
> This will bring up a format screen. At that point, you can choose to format your Hard drive.
> 
> 
> Note: Comcast customers won't see the format screen with associated options. When you press that key sequence, the drive will format automatically.



sweet, that worked, fixed it, now i just need to wait a few hours while programming repopulates


fyi apparently armstrong also auto formats with the keysequence


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When Pace settops are placed in standby, they spin down the HDD. This differs from competitor's solutions.



Thanks! So is it recommended to turn them off at night or when they are not going to be used for a few hours? Or it doesn't matter one way or the other?


The reason I'm asking is because part of the reason Comcast recommended to keep the Moto DVRs on all the time was because they seemed to get more flaky/buggy when they were turned off/on/off/on. I do not know if the problem was with Moto boxes or with the "Comcast software" which could perhaps affect the Pace box if its the latter.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The slot you see on Vegas isn't a CableCARD slot. We do offer a version of Vegas with separable security functionality (i.e. it can accept an M-Card).
> 
> 
> I intend on posting a firmware release note thread for that box (and other CableCARD boxes) relatively shortly.



Thanks for the correction! I saw the slot and I (wrongly) assumed it was a cable card slot.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NcaaHoops,
> 
> I am sorry for the problems you are experiencing. You indicate that you think Pace needs to improve its handling of the issue. We have acknowledged there is a bug here and have been trying to replicate it in our labs (so far no luck).
> 
> 
> How do you think our handling of the situation could be improved?



Thank you for taking the heat from frustrated users (like me) 


Since you asked, I do have some ideas, - I should be charging a consulting fee










Pace could ask Comcast for some of the boxes that were returned because of the crashing/freezing. Then Pace can take half of them in their labs for post-mortem and see if they can find the cause of the problems. The other half are used in trying to reproduce the problem. This will be telling either way: If the problem can be reproduced, then this is good. If the problem cannot be reproduced with the freezing/crashing boxes, then it points to the problem perhaps being linked to teh Comcast system. Then Pace takes these boxes and connects them to the Comcast systems in areas where users have reported having these problems, and then tries to see what is happening.


Also Pace/Comast could find volunteers that are having these problems and test/diagnose/experiment/monitor the boxes that are having the problems.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see any evidence that there is a file system bug in your reports. There definitely is a software bug, but the symptoms are not consistent with a file system issue. I realize that from your perspective it may appear this during continued investigation into the issue.



Well the reasons I think it is a file system issue are:

1) This error message at freeze/crash time: Cannot delete while file in use, close file and try again, Code: CIU

2) The freezes/crashes always happen at transitions between one pre-record program to another, end of playback, stopping/exiting playback, from live tuner to scheduled recording, and changing channels (this only with my 3rd box)

3) _sometimes_ deleting a program does not reclaim its space right away. It may take a few hours or a couple of reboots before the space is returned.

4) This only happened a couple of times: DVR kept giving me a CIU (error deleting file) error every time I changed the channel

5) Pre-recorded programs adjacent in the listing (sorted by time) to the program that the crash happened on have their "tape position" adjusted all the way to the end of the program, even though that program was not played.

6) In some occasions, after a crash/freeze/reboot, one upcoming scheduled program disappears from the list of programs to be recorded.

*) This I am only mentioning in case it might be helpful: When a recording ends or when playback ends, and the live buffer picks up, the green PLAY arrow on the front display is on, even though I have not touched the remote. This also happens when going to the background tuner. Pressing the LIVE button makes the green PLAY arrow on the front display disappear, although the picture continues to play without jumping ahead.


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah that too was a factor but they were not including Motorola DVRs for $1 or discounting by the promo price (eg pay the difference between the promo and the HD price)
> 
> 
> The Pace has a cable card slot, but I don't know if it is (or can be made) compatible/compliant with CableCard 2.0. It is certainly compliant with crashing and freezing  Are the Moto DVRs (or can they be made) compliant/compatible with Cable Card 2.0?



The overstock really was the main reason, we can't keep up with the demand for the Moto boxes. As of now, after July 1st we have a lot of customers in need of Moto's for installs or service calls & we just don't have them. We get some refurbed Moto boxes & already have been getting some of the new DCH3416 (M-card/cable card) boxes but just can't keep up with demand. One thing that held up getting the Pace boxes out earlier was an issue we had in HRC cable systems towns. We just couldn't use them at all for a few months due to OnDemand not working on them till a software fix was sent out to them, between that & the fact most techs just install the Moto box when they think of DVR's.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks! So is it recommended to turn them off at night or when they are not going to be used for a few hours? Or it doesn't matter one way or the other?



There is no official recommendation per se. It depends on your usage pattern and where the box is located. If you've got it in a bedroom, it probably would be beneficial to hit the power button when not watching TV.


Just note that it will take a couple of seconds to spin the drive up once its spun down so coming out of standby won't be as fast.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because part of the reason Comcast recommended to keep the Moto DVRs on all the time was because they seemed to get more flaky/buggy when they were turned off/on/off/on.



To my knowledge, there are no known TV Guide or Pace firmware bugs going in/out of standby. If you look at the Tahoe thread, there are some complaints that the drive doesn't always spin down, but I haven't seen this reported on Vegas.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no official recommendation per se. It depends on your usage pattern and where the box is located. If you've got it in a bedroom, it probably would be beneficial to hit the power button when not watching TV.
> 
> 
> Just note that it will take a couple of seconds to spin the drive up once its spun down so coming out of standby won't be as fast.
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, there are no known TV Guide or Pace firmware bugs going in/out of standby. If you look at the Tahoe thread, there are some complaints that the drive doesn't always spin down, but I haven't seen this reported on Vegas.



Thanks! I started shutting it down a couple of days ago when 'm not going to use it in the next 4+ hours. I haven't seen any differences/issues relating to turning it off/on so far. I like the way it recognize that you use the remote when it wakes up and doesn't go back to sleep when the pre-scheduled recording ends.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwww* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The overstock really was the main reason, we can't keep up with the demand for the Moto boxes. As of now, after July 1st we have a lot of customers in need of Moto's for installs or service calls & we just don't have them. We get some refurbed Moto boxes & already have been getting some of the new DCH3416 (M-card/cable card) boxes but just can't keep up with demand. One thing that held up getting the Pace boxes out earlier was an issue we had in HRC cable systems towns. We just couldn't use them at all for a few months due to OnDemand not working on them till a software fix was sent out to them, between that & the fact most techs just install the Moto box when they think of DVR's.



That explains why they couldn't give me the discount on the Moto instead of getting a new Pace. If the freezing/crash bugs are resolved, the Pace boxes would be a great value for those without HDTVs or on a budget.


----------



## kchoose2

A couple of days ago, our Pace box, without warning, began displaying the wrong times, both for the current time and the times of programs. For example, right now it is 8:20pm and the box says that is it 4:07am (in the guide/info). I've unplugged it several times, and had Comcast send their reset signal (which, incidentally, seems to have knocked out the RF output completely, so we are now forced to watch via RCA output...). The programs in the guide are similarly offset, so it actually will record the program you ask it to, but it's off-putting, at best. Also, it's not offset by a full hour, so it doesn't look like timezone/dst issue.


Has anyone seen anything like this? Have any ideas on how to fix it? Our other cable boxes show the right time, so it doesn't look like a 'network' issue, and the Comcast guys are otherwise stumped. Help!


Thanks!

ms


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kchoose2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago, our Pace box, without warning, began displaying the wrong times, both for the current time and the times of programs. For example, right now it is 8:20pm and the box says that is it 4:07am (in the guide/info). I've unplugged it several times, and had Comcast send their reset signal (which, incidentally, seems to have knocked out the RF output completely, so we are now forced to watch via RCA output...). The programs in the guide are similarly offset, so it actually will record the program you ask it to, but it's off-putting, at best. Also, it's not offset by a full hour, so it doesn't look like timezone/dst issue.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen anything like this? Have any ideas on how to fix it? Our other cable boxes show the right time, so it doesn't look like a 'network' issue, and the Comcast guys are otherwise stumped. Help!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ms



That is a rather unique error. Do you recall anything else happening to the box before it went time-crazy? Any crashes or freezes before hand?


I did not have this problem and I do not recall reading about it in the Comcast/Moto threads, but those threads are so huge I haven't read all of the posts.


Did the Comcast guys try to connect the faulty box to one of the other RF outlets just to see what happens? And connect one of the working boxes to the outlet with the problem? This would pin-point the problem to the box, although it sounds like it is the box...


----------



## fsisandy

Question on releases...once the box is out in the field, how does it get updated? Am still having my VOD problem & in talking with Comcast, they said updating the box firmware is up to the manufacturer, not them (??). My box is on 9.18..they said they would send out a technician but if it is a documented problem with this box, I don't see how that will help - unless they replace the box with one with a newer version of firmware. But whenever I say "firmware" to the Comcast people, I am greeted with silence on the other end. Am at the point of watching dvr on one set & vod on another...and paying for the priviledge!

Thanks


----------



## kchoose2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a rather unique error. Do you recall anything else happening to the box before it went time-crazy? Any crashes or freezes before hand?
> 
> 
> I did not have this problem and I do not recall reading about it in the Comcast/Moto threads, but those threads are so huge I haven't read all of the posts.
> 
> 
> Did the Comcast guys try to connect the faulty box to one of the other RF outlets just to see what happens? And connect one of the working boxes to the outlet with the problem? This would pin-point the problem to the box, although it sounds like it is the box...




No, nothing else. It's possible that it we had just rebooted it when the time went crazy, and I'm pretty sure that that RF went out after the Comcast guy on the phone tried to reset it. The RF outlets all work fine. It must be the box. Is there any way to do a "harder" reset of this box than just unplugging it? It really does its best to remember the time, it seems, which is irritating when the time is off by 7 hours and 46 minutes....


Thanks!


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question on releases...once the box is out in the field, how does it get updated? Am still having my VOD problem & in talking with Comcast, they said updating the box firmware is up to the manufacturer, not them (??). My box is on 9.18..they said they would send out a technician but if it is a documented problem with this box, I don't see how that will help - unless they replace the box with one with a newer version of firmware. But whenever I say "firmware" to the Comcast people, I am greeted with silence on the other end. Am at the point of watching dvr on one set & vod on another...and paying for the priviledge!
> 
> Thanks



The manufacturer writes the firmware & then sends it to the cable co. so they can test it & approve it. It is then sent out, with no customer interaction, to the box. Most phone tech support & unfortunately some field techs, will give the silent (I don't know what you're talking about) treatment.


----------



## fsisandy

So here's my next q...is this problem I'm having with VOD universal? Or will swapping out the box fix it. I mean, if it is universal, I would think there would be more of a revolt. If it is sporadic, how can it be firmware related. Sorry to be kind of dense here but can I be sure that swapping out the box will solve the problem? Comcast is saying this problem is "unreported" even tho I have reported it and have seen others on this forum complaining of the same issues. Even if it is a firmware problem and is corrected in future releases, it seems Comcast is way behind on uploading new firmware so that's not really going to address my issue. Maybe tivo is the only answer.

Thanks...


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So here's my next q...is this problem I'm having with VOD universal? Or will swapping out the box fix it. I mean, if it is universal, I would think there would be more of a revolt. If it is sporadic, how can it be firmware related. Sorry to be kind of dense here but can I be sure that swapping out the box will solve the problem? Comcast is saying this problem is "unreported" even tho I have reported it and have seen others on this forum complaining of the same issues. Even if it is a firmware problem and is corrected in future releases, it seems Comcast is way behind on uploading new firmware so that's not really going to address my issue. Maybe tivo is the only answer.
> 
> Thanks...



You can try swapping it out, although it's a crapshoot whether or not that will fix it (you can read 'ncaahoops' blog page on more of that), you could go for tivo or get a Moto box instead if they're offered. Each option has it's issues, it just depends on which ones are more bearable for you.


----------



## tombaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwww* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When setting up the manual recording set the channel & time, when it prompts to set recording use next option down which should be 'recording settings' & set advanced options (frequency) there. Some work definitely needs to be done with the 'New' or 'repeat' recording options though.



thanks for the reply and to ncaahoops for the same


Yes I am able to set the recording manually now....I think the problem is that when I set it...when I push to NEXT....it looks like it bombed out and has finished setting. When actually nothing was done.


I am used to the Tivo which defaults the recording to the station you are on...in this case it was not finished....I had to select the channel I wanted....if it had any on screen prompt...I did not see it.


Anyway I just select the station and then I get the options. So that works.


............... the box still crashes regularly....I am pretty sure that manually swapping tuners help to make crashing easier.


...............when I cancel a specific recording....just because I want to use it for something else.....it sure seems to cancel the entire series.....and that is JUST WRONG.


I am at 95% full of HD....and that may help crashing too.


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...............when I cancel a specific recording....just because I want to use it for something else.....it sure seems to cancel the entire series.....and that is JUST WRONG.



If you go into the info for the specific episode to be recorded & go to recording options you should have two different options to cancel, the first for program & the second for series. Obviously you don't want to choose the series one.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply and to ncaahoops for the same
> 
> 
> Yes I am able to set the recording manually now....I think the problem is that when I set it...when I push to NEXT....it looks like it bombed out and has finished setting. When actually nothing was done.
> 
> 
> I am used to the Tivo which defaults the recording to the station you are on...in this case it was not finished....I had to select the channel I wanted....if it had any on screen prompt...I did not see it.
> 
> 
> Anyway I just select the station and then I get the options. So that works.
> 
> 
> ............... the box still crashes regularly....I am pretty sure that manually swapping tuners help to make crashing easier.
> 
> 
> ...............when I cancel a specific recording....just because I want to use it for something else.....it sure seems to cancel the entire series.....and that is JUST WRONG.
> 
> 
> I am at 95% full of HD....and that may help crashing too.



Yeah, being almost full increases the risk of issues or troubles. I try to keep mine under 70-80%. Even the Moto boxes which were more stable in my case were more jittery when almost full.


----------



## tombaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwww* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you go into the info for the specific episode to be recorded & go to recording options you should have two different options to cancel, the first for program & the second for series. Obviously you don't want to choose the series one.



it was when I was canceling a currently recording show....I had two shows recording....was canceling one to switch channel.


I may have the sequence wrong but it was two days later I noticed my series setting was gone.


could have been the 3 crashes in those 2 days too.


I am pretty sure this thing defrags itself, but I am not certain how often....I think the defraging routine is lacking....


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So here's my next q...is this problem I'm having with VOD universal? Or will swapping out the box fix it.



Its a software (not hardware) bug, so swapping boxes shouldn't help.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I mean, if it is universal, I would think there would be more of a revolt. If it is sporadic, how can it be firmware related.



Can't get into too many details on a public forum, but a certain set of conditions have to occur to expose this bug and under most circumstances, these conditions don't occur too often and are highly environmental. What is your signal strength like? Do you experience lots of macro blocking, occasional macroblocking or is your picture quality good the vast majority of the time?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast is saying this problem is "unreported" even tho I have reported



We know about it and its not just yourself that have reported the issue. A fix is being tested as we speak but its not been rolled out in an official firmware release at this point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsisandy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even if it is a firmware problem and is corrected in future releases, it seems Comcast is way behind on uploading new firmware so that's not really going to address my issue.



Each Cable company has a different policy when it comes to the frequency of firmware updates (see the Tahoe thread for a detailed discussion on this topic). Some do relatively frequently. Others its twice a year at the most. Comcast's normal policy is to test very thoroughly before firmware is changed.


----------



## fsisandy

Thanks for all the info. I'm a programmer by trade so I do understand how difficult it is to debug, especially when you don't have the machine on site. To give more info, my machine crashed each time I was OnDemanding for more than 30 minutes. When it came back, it would be heavily pixilated (is that macroblocking?) until I phoned Comcast for a zap. Then it would be ok until the next crash. Sporadic macroblocking would occur on some channels. During one of my many calls to Comcast, they said they were no longer distributing these boxes so I would get another brand if this one needed replacement. Then last night it died completely...during a channel switch it just froze. Comcast could not zap it & unplugging/replugging never returned the green power light, only the red. So this morning I took it back and guess what they gave me...another one! Still on firmware 9.18. So far it's fine (it's been a whole 4 hours) but I will be an unhappy camper if the same issues arise. This is the 4th machine since April.


----------



## fern99gt2003

Ok I am new here been following this vod problem with pace vegas. I am located here in colorado. I do work for comcast and see this problem on a regular basis, I have seen these problems, one in particular were a customer is on 4th box he claimed he could not watch any vod movie without powercycling I swapped him for a motorola dvr no more problems. However I have taken one of the problematic boxes home, and 10 straight vod movies complete and no errors no powercycling nothing. I do think there might be some sort of shielding problem? as on particular case was resolved by moving pace dvr further from tv and other electronics so far no customer callback. Thanks all


----------



## St3v3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrin1471* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Vegas TDC575D is a new SD DVR from Pace that works on Motorola networks.
> 
> 
> Would anybody who has one of these boxes, please post their cable company and area on this thread.
> 
> 
> If you have any problems please post them here as previously Pace technicians have monitored AVS to ascertain difficulties and offer solutions .




I recently upgraded my service to one of these boxes. Got it thru Comcast in Denver. DVR is new to our household, so it's a pleasant change. I have experiences a couple of problems, however.


First, there's an intermittent problem with on-demand; the movie plays to approximately 75% and the box re-boots? It's happened 4-5 times in the last couple of months.


Second, there was a one-time problem over the weekend past where guide indiceated the wrong current time. Info for whatever was playing also indicated the wrong time. I THINK it was stuck showing UTC time versus Mountain Daylight Time. It has since corrected itself, but I tried power cycling it a couple of times and it did NOT fix the problem. While it was in this state of relfecting the wrong current time, I checked another COMCAST box (not a DVR) and it's guide and current time were correct.


----------



## fern99gt2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *St3v3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my service to one of these boxes. Got it thru Comcast in Denver. DVR is new to our household, so it's a pleasant change. I have experiences a couple of problems, however.
> 
> 
> First, there's an intermittent problem with on-demand; the movie plays to approximately 75% and the box re-boots? It's happened 4-5 times in the last couple of months.
> 
> 
> Second, there was a one-time problem over the weekend past where guide indiceated the wrong current time. Info for whatever was playing also indicated the wrong time. I THINK it was stuck showing UTC time versus Mountain Daylight Time. It has since corrected itself, but I tried power cycling it a couple of times and it did NOT fix the problem. While it was in this state of relfecting the wrong current time, I checked another COMCAST box (not a DVR) and it's guide and current time were correct.



It is a known issue here in denver metro area not sure what is causing it. Only happening on pace dvrs. What type of setup do you have tv, dvr location ect


----------



## nomadtw

output resolution is all messed up on my box










it froze up, so i power cycled it, and it came back and was functional


but the resolution or at least scaling is all out of wack..


the screen output is larger than my tv in every direction


any ideas?


----------



## brightdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nomadtw* /forum/post/11391742
> 
> 
> output resolution is all messed up on my box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it froze up, so i power cycled it, and it came back and was functional
> 
> 
> but the resolution or at least scaling is all out of wack..
> 
> 
> the screen output is larger than my tv in every direction
> 
> 
> any ideas?




It sounds like you might have the Zoom turned on. There is a button at the bottom of the remote to toggle zoom on and off. Give it a try.


----------



## nomadtw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightdog* /forum/post/11394406
> 
> 
> It sounds like you might have the Zoom turned on. There is a button at the bottom of the remote to toggle zoom on and off. Give it a try.



hmm so simple... so simple


it worked thanks


----------



## natman

I have a Pace tdc575d that has an irritating habit during fast forwards. While holding the FF button down at a "three arrow" pace, it will fast forward for a minute or so of material, then start forwarding in minute increments. By the time I realize that this is happening and stop it, it will be 6-7 minutes farther forward than I intend. Any advice?


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natman* /forum/post/11521690
> 
> 
> I have a Pace tdc575d that has an irritating habit during fast forwards. While holding the FF button down at a "three arrow" pace, it will fast forward for a minute or so of material, then start forwarding in minute increments. By the time I realize that this is happening and stop it, it will be 6-7 minutes farther forward than I intend. Any advice?



Does it happen with only the "3 arrow" FF speed? How about the other speeds? I don't think I saw this particular issue, the last FF issue I noticed is that it blankens the screen when it returns from a commercial break, which may perhaps be a feature as you know you are back in the program.


You can also try using macros of the CM skip button to move ahead if it's for a short amount of time. Unless of course you are looking/searching through the program in which case the jumps won't be as helpful.


----------



## natman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/11521912
> 
> 
> Does it happen with only the "3 arrow" FF speed? How about the other speeds? I don't think I saw this particular issue, the last FF issue I noticed is that it blankens the screen when it returns from a commercial break, which may perhaps be a feature as you know you are back in the program.
> 
> 
> You can also try using macros of the CM skip button to move ahead if it's for a short amount of time. Unless of course you are looking/searching through the program in which case the jumps won't be as helpful.



Two arrow is too slow for skipping commercials and 4 arrows is too fast, so I hardly ever use them. Sometimes it goes black while it's skipping ahead and sometimes you see flashes of the recorded material while it's skipping.


I understand the general concept of "macros" but have no idea how to implement them with this device. I got this unit from Comcast and the documentation is rudimentary at best.


----------



## natman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natman* /forum/post/11524341
> 
> 
> Two arrow is too slow for skipping commercials and 4 arrows is too fast, so I hardly ever use them. Sometimes it goes black while it's skipping ahead and sometimes you see flashes of the recorded material while it's skipping.
> 
> 
> I understand the general concept of "macros" but have no idea how to implement them with this device. I got this unit from Comcast and the documentation is rudimentary at best.



While reading the rest of this long thread I see that several other people have reported the same problem. I haven't seen any solutions yet.


I found links to the Wiki article about macros, so I may try that as a workaround. A real fix would be nice though.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natman* /forum/post/11525071
> 
> 
> While reading the rest of this long thread I see that several other people have reported the same problem. I haven't seen any solutions yet.
> 
> 
> I found links to the Wiki article about macros, so I may try that as a workaround. A real fix would be nice though.



Yes, fixes to its issues/problems would be nice! I dont have that problem but I do have the random freezing/crashing when stopping/ending playback of previously recorded programs.


Yes, the macros are really easy to do. It's easier than it sounds on paper. I created 1-minute and 2-minute versions mapped on the unused remote buttons.


----------



## mlb

Hey Folks,


I just found this group and have just finished going back through all the posts.


I've had a this DVR for a while now (got on the last day of the Comcast $1 promotion). But my original box just crapped out. The first symptom was that when I attempted to go into my stored programs I'd get a "not authorized for DVR service" error message. Comcast sent several reset signals to the box all without positive affect, until the box wouldn't turn on any more. I swapped out that box and got another box, which after being reset by comcast had a bunch of channels that were pixelated and unwatchable. So I swapped it out again for the current box, but the hard drive is 73 percent full with two thirty minute programs on it.


So I read about the hard drive format from the diag screen and I was wondering if the pace guy thinks that's what I should do? Also wanted to verify how to get into the diag screen. I have comcast and thus have a comcast remote. As I understand it, I should have the box on, Press the power button and then press the ok/select button. When I tried this on the pixelated box it just shut the power off. SHould the power and select be pressed at the same time or is there a delay?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlb* /forum/post/11624856
> 
> 
> 
> So I read about the hard drive format from the diag screen and I was wondering if the pace guy thinks that's what I should do?



Did the machine come 73% full? If so, do you just want to delete the unneeded recordings? If that is the case, I recommend deleting the recordings by pressing MyDVR or the List key on your remote and removing the undesired recordings.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlb* /forum/post/11624856
> 
> 
> SHould the power and select be pressed at the same time or is there a delay?



To get into diags, you should press power and then select. The select button should be pressed within two seconds of power. It should not be done simultaneously with the power key.


----------



## mlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/11661232
> 
> 
> Did the machine come 73% full? If so, do you just want to delete the unneeded recordings? If that is the case, I recommend deleting the recordings by pressing MyDVR or the List key on your remote and removing the undesired recordings.



Yes it came 73% full. But It only had two shows both thirty minutes long. When I deleted them it was still 69% full. So I formated the drive and that with the auto reboot seems to have fixed the drive.



> Quote:
> To get into diags, you should press power and then select. The select button should be pressed within two seconds of power. It should not be done simultaneously with the power key.



Thanks, I got it to work. Thanks for your help and the info you've provided on this forum!


----------



## rcca

Hi all.New here.

I did a search on the Model TDC575D From Comcast.and it took me here.Great forum,I like it better than Comcast forum,but we won't go there.

learned a lot here.I hope wife and I don't have problems with this box.So far okay.

Wife and I were about to get a divorce on this DVR,to make a long story short she hates learning,and pushing buttons, she has no patients.

She not too happy when she has to program DVR on programs to be recorded for a few days ahead.She is use to her VHS tv's on setting up them to record,more simle and fast on the VHS tv.

She has to hit arrow to go a few days ahead until she comes to the day to record ahead.The Comcast support told us the other way too.

Oh! the DVR is her toy.We just took advantage of the 1yr. promotion.Had to pay only about $6.99 more a month,plus saved a few bucks for all three,which we have had since 2002.

Sorry guys on cutting in on your post,I should have posted a new one.Thanks.

Ron


----------



## verso2

We have a Pace TDC575D from Comcast. Generally it works well. However, several times this has happened:

1) We recorded a program.

2) In the latest case, my wife watched the recording, so it must have recorded in full.

3) The next day I tried to watch it. The show played for about ten minutes, rather than an hour, then froze with a box containing the alternatives to Delete the recording or Do Not delete the recording (sorry, I can't remember the exact wording of the second alternative). If you select the second (Do Not Delete) you go back to the beginning of the recording and go through the same sequence (watch for ten minutes, freeze, same alternatives in box). Usually, of course, once you've finished watching a recording to the end, it just ends--no alternatives in box are presented.

4) The interface says that the recorder is only 15% full, and there is only one other recording on it. There is no warning about the disk being full.


----------



## mlb

So anyone know what error code ACC is? I was recording on both tuners and switching between them during commercials. Switched and one red recording went out and the screen came up that said call comcast and that the error code was ACC. The other tuner still had the recording light on, so I waited for the show to finish recording. When it came time for it to finish it still had the light on. So I waited a while longer and then since it was ignoring the power off signal from the remote, I turned the power off (pulled the plug). The box then reset (cleared the channel guide etc) it came back. The thing is when I do the _power off + OK_ thing to get to the diag screen it doesn't go to diag. Any clues, hints, suggestions. Is there a list of the error codes somewhere? Oh, I still have my previous recordings, but the things I was recording were incomplete or wiped out.


----------



## mlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *verso2* /forum/post/11728978
> 
> 
> We have a Pace TDC575D from Comcast. Generally it works well. However, several times this has happened:
> 
> 1) We recorded a program.
> 
> 2) In the latest case, my wife watched the recording, so it must have recorded in full.
> 
> 3) The next day I tried to watch it. The show played for about ten minutes, rather than an hour, then froze with a box containing the alternatives to Delete the recording or Do Not delete the recording (sorry, I can't remember the exact wording of the second alternative). If you select the second (Do Not Delete) you go back to the beginning of the recording and go through the same sequence (watch for ten minutes, freeze, same alternatives in box). Usually, of course, once you've finished watching a recording to the end, it just ends--no alternatives in box are presented.
> 
> 4) The interface says that the recorder is only 15% full, and there is only one other recording on it. There is no warning about the disk being full.



So what happens when it resets and you hit stop? Sounds like your software is in a funny state. I always get the erase/don't erase when I'm at the end or real close.


----------



## mlb

Ok, more info. I got the diag screen back after a while. Don't know exactly when. But I got another ACC error this morning. It appears to happen when I switch tuners? But this time I lost the picture and sound. I called Comcast and the reset my box. Picture is back. I can't really experiment more, since I need to wait for the full reload of the guide and stuff.


----------



## silvergga

Has any one tried to swap to a bigger hard drive?


lindend, can you let us know the max supported drive size? I am thinking of swapping in a 250GB or 320GB. Thanks.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvergga* /forum/post/11783760
> 
> 
> Has any one tried to swap to a bigger hard drive?
> 
> 
> lindend, can you let us know the max supported drive size? I am thinking of swapping in a 250GB or 320GB. Thanks.



We've only tested with the 80GB internal drive. If your cable company permits the eSATA port to be active, that is the preferred (and tested/supported) storage expansion option.


Opening the box is likely to void your rental agreement.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlb* /forum/post/11764533
> 
> 
> So anyone know what error code ACC is?



Typically, this error will happen when a recording is unplayable (for a variety of reasons). Even if you've not explicitly requested a recording be done, to pause live TV on either tuner, temporary recordings are done on your behalf.


Were you recording premium content on either tuner?


----------



## mlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/11784888
> 
> 
> Typically, this error will happen when a recording is unplayable (for a variety of reasons). Even if you've not explicitly requested a recording be done, to pause live TV on either tuner, temporary recordings are done on your behalf.
> 
> 
> Were you recording premium content on either tuner?



Well I don't know about premium content?







But the first time I got it I was recording on both tuners. I believe I was recording Numb3rs (CBS?) and Stargate (Scifi), channels 5 and 68. I was switching back and forth.


The second time I don't think I was recording at all?


----------



## letrac02

Armstrong cable company sad if you can hook anything to the unit or download any thing recorded from it, was your bonus. They will not support anyone in doing it or activating any ports.


This is what Pace has to say:


Lee,

An external eSATA drive can be added by:

1. removing power from the TDC575D

2. connect the eSATA drive to the Pace box and power on the drive.

3. apply power to the Pace box. you will see a dialog box asking if you want to format the new drive. select yes.

Your new drive will be ready to use. It will only work with the Pace box that it was formatted to.

You can not control what shows are recorded to the external or internal HDD.

You can not connect it to your PC to watch movies.

Regards,

Pace Technical Support

________________________________________


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *letrac02* /forum/post/11930640
> 
> 
> Armstrong cable company sad if you can hook anything to the unit or download any thing recorded from it, was your bonus. They will not support anyone in doing it or activating any ports.
> 
> 
> This is what Pace has to say:
> 
> 
> Lee,
> 
> An external eSATA drive can be added by:
> 
> 1. removing power from the TDC575D
> 
> 2. connect the eSATA drive to the Pace box and power on the drive.
> 
> 3. apply power to the Pace box. you will see a dialog box asking if you want to format the new drive. select yes.
> 
> Your new drive will be ready to use. It will only work with the Pace box that it was formatted to.
> 
> You can not control what shows are recorded to the external or internal HDD.
> 
> You can not connect it to your PC to watch movies.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pace Technical Support
> 
> ________________________________________



Interesting, let us know if you try it & it works.


----------



## letrac02

Although I am not adding an additional hard drive via esata to my pace pvr, as mentioned in my last post from the email received by pace tech support.


I am trying to download the movies/shows I recorded from cable onto my pvr to my computer. Using a USB to esata cable, windows xp does not acknowledge the pace pvr in any way of hooking it up and powering it on sequence. I found software that will allow you to access your linux drives while still in windows. On initial setup of software, it did recognize the pvr as a drive and assigned it a letter. However, it wont access it.


Not sure what type of software Pace uses on their PVR's. My neighbor has DTV and his PVR is wide open, I think it is time to drop cable!


----------



## letrac02

While using a usb to esata cable to connect computer to pvr, I verified that the usb contoreller recognizes a mass storage device under windows xp and under linux.


Thats is as far as it goes, cant not access or mount pvr drive. I am under belief that pace has a propriatary OS that wont allow access.


Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## jonwww

I'm not really sure about the Pace boxes but I know the Motorola's can't be accessed in the manner you're trying to use, I would assume the Pace's would be similar though. On the Moto's you cannot do anything via the USB ports, they are basically disabled. To get content off the DVR in it's digital form you have to use firewire, play it back real time while recording & it can't have the copyright flag turned on. There is no way to access the drive directly as you are trying to do it though, unfortunately.


----------



## markwiz44

Hi, all.


We would like to return this DVR to Comcast, since it is performing so poorly, and we've already gotten another TiVO. Is there some way to get the shows we've already recorded off, and maybe onto some other media? I noticed there is a USB port, and I have several portable HD units I can plug in.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## jonwww




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markwiz44* /forum/post/12051028
> 
> 
> Hi, all.
> 
> 
> We would like to return this DVR to Comcast, since it is performing so poorly, and we've already gotten another TiVO. Is there some way to get the shows we've already recorded off, and maybe onto some other media? I noticed there is a USB port, and I have several portable HD units I can plug in.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



I realize you're new to this board but you couldn't just read like the last 2 or 3 posts before yours?


----------



## burnsontheside

is there any way to manually reset a 575d? the comcast on demand feature doesn't work and the time on the channel guide is completely wrong. comcast is a pain in the ass and I am never home when they can come out to fix the issue.. help!


----------



## jhelstrom

you don't need to reset anything. a box gets its time from the headend and will be synced up to it exactly. the fact that your on-demand doesnt work either definitely points to a signal issue, probably downstream (from headend to the box), usually at 75.25 mhz. one thing you can try is getting a two way, inline cable amplifier. they sell one at radio shack for $29 dollars. if that doesnt fix it, you will need to have you cable co. send a tech out to check the line.

p.s., if you reset a box manually, and your signal is bad, your box might not be able to re-download the firmware & apps it needs to run, at best you will just have no guide application at all, at worst you will be left with a paperweight until your signal is fixed


----------



## cecinit2007

Comcast, Richmond CA. We had a little power outage yesterday

(it's like a 3rd world country here at times - very fragile

infrastructure) and the TDC 575D gave up.


It's stuck on a screen that says

V1.24 Pace-Vegas 614 loader


The ASTB needs to download new software.

This could take a few minutes please be patient


Tuning to frequency LKC: Done

Checking available software : ....


-- Send a refresh from the head end --


Eventually the unit writes "failed" where the dots are &

the screen re-writes and the process starts again.


I called comcast and their solution is, bring the box in & we'll

give you another.


Too bad about all the things you had queued up on the box.


This is the 2nd one I've had, the 1st did pretty much the same

thing 3-4 months ago. I'm thinking this box isn't up to the rigors of living

in Richmond, where the local electrical service is deteriorating;

perhaps I should give up on this technology and drop back to

VCRs, which are horribly clunky and difficult, but rugged.

Any advice?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cecinit2007* /forum/post/12652296
> 
> 
> Comcast, Richmond CA. We had a little power outage yesterday
> 
> (it's like a 3rd world country here at times - very fragile
> 
> infrastructure) and the TDC 575D gave up.
> 
> 
> I should give up on this technology and drop back to
> 
> VCRs, which are horribly clunky and difficult, but rugged.
> 
> Any advice?



I put my box on a UPS. I've had one fry in a surge and from then on used a UPS as a surge protector and power backup. Side bonus was not losing all guide data in one of those 5 second PG&E burps.


----------



## reginald_jeeves

Hello,


I'm a newbie to this forum. I saw a few references to downloading recorded shows from the Pace Vegas. But I didn't see any concrete solutions or suggestions. I've had the Vegas for about a year and I'm about to switch to an HD DVR. But I would like to keep some of my recordings before I return it to Comcast (in Berkeley, CA). I've tried hooking up Pace's IDE disk to a SuSE Linux box and a Mac OS X (Leopard) machine but was not able to mount the filesystem on either system. I would appreciate any suggestions or solutions on transferring recorded data from the Pace Vegas TDC575D SD-DVR.


Thank you.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reginald_jeeves* /forum/post/12913198
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would like to keep some of my recordings before I return it to Comcast (in Berkeley, CA). I've tried hooking up Pace's IDE disk to a SuSE Linux box and a Mac OS X (Leopard) machine but was not able to mount the filesystem on either system.



If it were that easy the whole world would quit buying DVDs.


Ever hear of the 'analog hole'? That's your best option.


----------



## GnrlPaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *letrac02* /forum/post/11930640
> 
> 
> Armstrong cable company sad if you can hook anything to the unit or download any thing recorded from it, was your bonus. They will not support anyone in doing it or activating any ports.
> 
> 
> This is what Pace has to say:
> 
> 
> Lee,
> 
> An external eSATA drive can be added by:
> 
> 1. removing power from the TDC575D
> 
> 2. connect the eSATA drive to the Pace box and power on the drive.
> 
> 3. apply power to the Pace box. you will see a dialog box asking if you want to format the new drive. select yes.
> 
> Your new drive will be ready to use. It will only work with the Pace box that it was formatted to.
> 
> You can not control what shows are recorded to the external or internal HDD.
> 
> You can not connect it to your PC to watch movies.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pace Technical Support
> 
> ________________________________________



I just tried this with a new, out of the box eSATA drive but no go. Has anyone gotten this to work, or been able to add an external drive to the Pace Vegas DVR? Is there a max HD size? The internal HD is woefully inadequate and I would love to be able to increase the storage space on it.


TIA

Kevin


----------



## lindend

Hi Kevin,



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GnrlPaton* /forum/post/13844237
> 
> 
> I just tried this with a new, out of the box eSATA drive but no go. Has anyone gotten this to work, or been able to add an external drive to the Pace Vegas DVR? Is there a max HD size?



Who is your cable provider?


----------



## GnrlPaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/13853278
> 
> 
> Hi Kevin,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your cable provider?



Comcast, in Seattle. I'm new to them, had Dish network for years and just got cable in my area so I really hope this can work!


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GnrlPaton* /forum/post/13854177
> 
> 
> Comcast, in Seattle.



Sorry Kevin. The eSATA port is disabled in areas served by Comcast.


----------



## GnrlPaton

Bummer, thanks for the info.


----------



## ricrose322

I have the Vegas DVR and the cable box is making my screen zoomed in. I cannot get a full picture on the screen. I've looked at all of my settings and TV settings, but no luck. This is only a problem on the cable coming in... the on screen guide comes in just fine. any thoughts?


----------



## Gantt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwww* /forum/post/12049375
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure about the Pace boxes but I know the Motorola's can't be accessed in the manner you're trying to use, I would assume the Pace's would be similar though. On the Moto's you cannot do anything via the USB ports, they are basically disabled. To get content off the DVR in it's digital form you have to use firewire, play it back real time while recording & it can't have the copyright flag turned on. There is no way to access the drive directly as you are trying to do it though, unfortunately.



I've read just enough posts to be dangerous, so let me try to summarize what I think I've learned:


As a Comcast customer, it appears I cannot use a Comcast DVR and transfer the content to my PC (not to mention another device like my smartphone):
Pace DVR (SD) apparently is inaccessible via any of its ports (eSATA, USB, Ethernet) for this purpose.
Motorola DVR (HD) has some hack available to get live video out via Firewire, but no way to transfer recorded video.


In summary, it looks like if you want to be able to transfer content to your PC (and other devices), get a Tivo.


Am I missing something?


BTW, I hate that the Pace has no controls on the unit (not even power or channel) and a minimal display (no channel, no time) that is often wrong (e.g., what looks like a "Play" symbol (triangle) comes on when the DVR is not in Play mode). Comcast must have gotten quite a deal on these POS. I hoped that after a year, they might have a different offering for a SD DVR, but I went in to the Comcast office today and they say the Pace is still the only game in town.


----------



## Cal1981

We're on our second Pace SD-DVR. The first one went completely toes up. This one is OK except that there are times when, while it's turned off, it sounds like it's turning on internally and the hard drive is spooling up. It happens frequently at around 11 PM and maybe 4 -5 AM. At first I thought that maybe Comcast was sending signals to the box but that often? Has anyone seen similar behavior in their Pace?


----------



## Gantt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14179159
> 
> 
> We're on our second Pace SD-DVR. The first one went completely toes up. This one is OK except that there are times when, while it's turned off, it sounds like it's turning on internally and the hard drive is spooling up. It happens frequently at around 11 PM and maybe 4 -5 AM. At first I thought that maybe Comcast was sending signals to the box but that often? Has anyone seen similar behavior in their Pace?



I don't think so, but I haven't been observing the box closely at those times. Of course, it makes constant clicking noises, which I presume is due to accessing the hard drive. I assume that's due to the box constantly recording whatever it's tuned to so you can go back in time, etc.


----------



## jhaleas

I suffered a power outage the other day. When my Pace SD-DVR started it up, I kept seeing a "Not Authorized" error message showing on all the channels except the local analog ones. My regular Motorolla (non-DVR) cable box had no problems. I called Comcast and they were not able to help. They tried sending a signal to the box several times and also had be pull the power from the box for a minute and the plug it back in to restart, no luck though.


I don't want to swap it out for another box, because I still have a lot of recorded programs and have no way of getting them off the box.


Any ideas on what else I can try to get the box to reinitialize?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gantt* /forum/post/14169760
> 
> 
> [*]Pace DVR (SD) apparently is inaccessible via any of its ports (eSATA, USB, Ethernet) for this purpose.



Let me clarify a few things about the eSATA port on Pace boxes. The eSATA port (when active) is strictly used for extra storage capacity. However, as noted earlier in this thread, cable companies have the option to enable/disable it. Comcast disables the eSATA port for all Pace DVRs.


Even if it were active, you couldn't copy the files and play them on your PC since the files are encrypted.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gantt* /forum/post/14169760
> 
> 
> BTW, I hate that the Pace has no controls on the unit (not even power or channel) and a minimal display (no channel, no time)



This box is targeted at a very cost conscious market segment, hence there are no front panel controls.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gantt* /forum/post/14169760
> 
> 
> that is often wrong (e.g., what looks like a "Play" symbol (triangle) comes on when the DVR is not in Play mode).



That symbol indicates that its playing from the HDD, not just that you're playing pre-recorded content. If you swap tuners, you're playing from the HDD, if you time shift live video, if you're playing from the HDD, even if you hit the LIVE button, you're still playing from the HDD.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhaleas* /forum/post/14195822
> 
> 
> I suffered a power outage the other day. When my Pace SD-DVR started it up, I kept seeing a "Not Authorized" error message showing on all the channels except the local analog ones.



Do you know if your DVR is a CableCARD model or was it one that was obtained before July of last year?


Can you post a screen capture of the not authorized message?


----------



## Gantt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/14210390
> 
> 
> Let me clarify a few things about the eSATA port on Pace boxes. The eSATA port (when active) is strictly used for extra storage capacity. However, as noted earlier in this thread, cable companies have the option to enable/disable it. Comcast disables the eSATA port for all Pace DVRs.
> 
> 
> Even if it were active, you couldn't copy the files and play them on your PC since the files are encrypted.
> 
> 
> This box is targeted at a very cost conscious market segment, hence there are no front panel controls.
> 
> 
> That symbol indicates that its playing from the HDD, not just that you're playing pre-recorded content. If you swap tuners, you're playing from the HDD, if you time shift live video, if you're playing from the HDD, even if you hit the LIVE button, you're still playing from the HDD.



Thanks for the info. I'm impressed that someone from PACE cares enough to be active in this forum.


As for the box being targeted at a very cost conscious market segment: since Comcast picked it up, one could infer that they are in this very cost conscious segment. However, they charge $9/mo. for it now, with no multi-service discount. It's difficult to believe that the cost of a couple of front panel buttons (channel up/down) would break their profit margins. If they were giving these boxes away (as some companies are rumored to be doing/contemplating for digital cable converters when they go all-digital), that would be a different story.


I do find it amusing that the box setup menu still has an option for choosing whether to display time or channel on the box. I'm assuming the code for this menu resides in the box? It appears it was too much trouble for Comcast to change it from what they use with their Motorola DCTs.


I'm currently trying out a Tivo S2DT and liking it so far. I must say, however, that the PACE's 2 hour live TV buffer seriously stomps the 30 minutes on the Tivo. This morning I turned on the news about 40 minutes into the one hour program, saw an item of interest in the ticker, figured they must have had a report about it earlier in the program, and was just able to catch the story about 30 minutes earlier. However, when I missed a detail in the 3-minute report and wanted to back up to catch it, the beginning of the report was already outside the 30 minute buffer and no longer available. That sucked.


----------



## jhaleas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/14210413
> 
> 
> Do you know if your DVR is a CableCARD model or was it one that was obtained before July of last year?
> 
> 
> Can you post a screen capture of the not authorized message?



It is not a CableCard model. I am pretty sure that I got it before July of last year.


The message is :

" Not Authorized"

the Channel name

"For ordering information, press info"


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhaleas* /forum/post/14212870
> 
> 
> It is not a CableCard model. I am pretty sure that I got it before July of last year.
> 
> 
> The message is :
> 
> " Not Authorized"
> 
> the Channel name
> 
> "For ordering information, press info"



The symptoms sound like your box has not be authorized for the digital tier of services on the cable headend. Do you know what Comcast did when they "sent a signal" your box? If the services were removed, then refreshing or a warm init will not help.


----------



## jhaleas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/14251206
> 
> 
> The symptoms sound like your box has not be authorized for the digital tier of services on the cable headend. Do you know what Comcast did when they "sent a signal" your box? If the services were removed, then refreshing or a warm init will not help.



I do have a subscription to the digital tiers. A non-DVR box works fine. The problem started after a power outage in my neighborhood. Comcast has sent an init signal several times and have tried the restart procedure too. Nothing has worked. Tech came out to the house and could not find any problems with the line. Signal strength is good.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhaleas* /forum/post/14251776
> 
> 
> Comcast has sent an init signal several times and have tried the restart procedure too. Nothing has worked. Tech came out to the house and could not find any problems with the line. Signal strength is good.



As I mentioned before, it sounds as if your box either:


1. Lost authorization for the channels in question.

2. Had the authorization removed (by accident).


Neither an Init nor a reboot will solve this. Do you know how to get into diagnostics? If so, can you do a screen capture (or write down the values) of the current channel status when on an unauthorized channel?


Also, if at all possible, you may want to have your cable provider check that your box remains authorized for the services in question.


----------



## jhaleas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/14257226
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before, it sounds as if your box either:
> 
> 
> 1. Lost authorization for the channels in question.
> 
> 2. Had the authorization removed (by accident).
> 
> 
> Neither an Init nor a reboot will solve this. Do you know how to get into diagnostics? If so, can you do a screen capture (or write down the values) of the current channel status when on an unauthorized channel?
> 
> 
> Also, if at all possible, you may want to have your cable provider check that your box remains authorized for the services in question.



The proper authorization for the inaccessible channels is there. The authorization was never removed. This has been confirmed. If the authorization was removed from my account then I wouldn't be able to watch those channels on my other TVs that use regular Comcast boxes.


From the Current Channel Status:

Tuner 1

Tuner Freq 578980 KHz

Modulation mode QAM 256

Chan Status UNAUTH

Preview No

Chan Number 29

Encrypted Yes

Connected Yes

PCR Lock Yes


Purchasable No

Purchased No

Epoch Number 0x00

Epoch status 0x00

Auth Reason 0x20


Serivce Number 0

Service ID 0x0018f0

Parental Control Status Not Avaiable

Mute status NO


----------



## radiofreedenver

My TDC-575D has SW version 74.62-3337 and FW version 9.26. I have a problem where all of my recorded programs show up under diagnostics, but under "My Recordings" I only see four programs on each of "View by date", View by channel" and "View by title." The four programs are different on each of the three "View by" menus.


Is there anything I can reset that will fix the listings for the "My Recordings" menus?


Also, I cannot clear all locks under "Master Locks." When I select "Remove all locks" the setting never changes,


----------



## missmytivo

I don't think this thread is used very much anymore but I decided to post my experiences here anyway. My TiVo died recently after 5 years of loyal service (moment of silence). Instead of repairing it or purchasing a new one, I decided to try out a DVR from Comcast since they offered it for free for six months. The model they gave me is a Pace TDC577x Tahoe. Though the quality of the recordings is incredible and I love having two tuners, I've been having a lot of problems setting up series recordings (the equivalent to the TiVo Season Pass).


First, it does a terrible job of knowing what is a new or repeat episode. I set it to record only new episodes of CSI and it tried to grab 15 episodes on a Saturday afternoon that were at least 4 years old. This can really foul up my other recordings if they are at a lower priority level than CSI is. I'll end up with a CSI repeat instead of a new episode of another of my shows.


I tried finding the specific airing of CSI I wanted via the grid and then selecting it to record the series but on this channel only. This has 3 different results I have seen. (1) on some shows, this will work as intended. (2) on some shows, "this channel only" will only apply to the channel with the first chronological showing. So with CSI, even though I was on CBS, it still tried to only take the episodes from the other channel. (3) It won't record any of the showings at all (this is the case with General Hospital).


I went to watch one of my shows recently and got only sound; no picture. Turns out it recorded from the HD version of the channel instead of the SD. Since, I don't have an HD TV, that's why no picture. There have been times I checked my future recordings list in the morning, saw two shows scheduled to be recorded that night, check again later that day, and now those shows were off the list eventhough they were still on the grid.


So basically, I have to babysit my recordings. I've given up on series recordings and have gone back to manually picking the individual shows I want recorded per day. I really don't know if this is a Pace problem or with Comcast's clunky software and service. Anyone having a similar problem? I wonder if I should ask Comcast for a different box.


----------



## davidgavsforum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe_niles* /forum/post/10566061
> 
> 
> I have followed the process mentioned in earlier posts to display the diagnostic screen. TV on ,press power and then select button, but the unit turns off, no diagnostics. I have a comcast remote and pace tdc575d. Is the remote using the wrong codes? I have tried 0476,1376,and 1877.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I turned the IR bypass on, and the default code of 0237 worked just fine with a very basic universal remote.


Hope that helps.


----------



## soccerfan2

I have recently replaced my Motorola DVR with a PACE Vegas DVR. But I can no longer get the new IGuide on the PACE DVR which was downloaded on the other Mot DVR around a month ago. Is this something not availble for Pace yet or this is just not getting downloaded for my Pace DVR. For the latter case can someone help me with instruction set to force PACE DVR to download IGuide.


----------



## Barovelli

Re - A25 iGuide

Out here in the bay area only the Moto boxes got the new guide.


----------



## here4info

I got a TDC577x vegas yesterday from comcast. its hooked up to a 42" monitor (no closed captioning on the monitor). earlier for CC, i just used to turn it on the motorola box; now with the pace box, comcast says that it doesn't have any CC decoding.

is there someway i can turn CC on this box?


----------



## steve--

So the TDC575D isn't capable of sending digital video out to a television?


----------



## Gantt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve--* /forum/post/15241454
> 
> 
> So the TDC575D isn't capable of sending digital video out to a television?



As far as I know its video outputs are limited to component, S-video, composite and RF out.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *here4info* /forum/post/15238963
> 
> 
> is there someway i can turn CC on this box?



Vegas doesn't render captions, but it will pass them through so that your TV can render captions. Have you enabled caption rendering on your TV?


----------



## edfijo64

Has anyone had a problem with the 575 where your recording doesn't have sound? When you go to play it back, either you have no sound, or the video freezes up.


----------



## deskjockey

No. The Pace playback is working fine in Boston.


----------



## twitchyzero

it's a cool machine


----------



## twitchyzero

saw it at my buddie's house


----------



## twitchyzero

i was amazed at it's capabilities.


----------



## abizarvakharia

Just got a Vegas DVR from Comcast in Seattle, WA yesterday.


Seems to be working OK except I can't get the front panel to display anything except the useless icons (power, mail etc.)


The DVR set-up menu has the option to display either the channel or the time. I tried both options and the front panel displays neither. GRRR...


Any ideas? Thanks in advance for any help.


Abizar


----------



## Barovelli

There is no other display on the Vegas.


The box uses a common software - if there _was_ a display, you could choose it's mode.


----------



## abizarvakharia

thanks for the information... guess I'll return it and get one that does have the ability.


I realize this is a nit but its actually VERY annoying to not see that the channel or the time at a glance


----------



## natman

I am trying to use a Slingbox with my TDC575D. Even though the COMCAST-TDC575D is listed as supported by Slingbox, the remote does not work properly. The Pace responds to Slingbox commands, but does the wrong thing, rewinding in response to a change channel command, etc.


It looks like I may need to make a custom code table. Anyone know where I can get the codes?


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natman* /forum/post/15632270
> 
> 
> I am trying to use a Slingbox with my TDC575D. Even though the COMCAST-TDC575D is listed as supported by Slingbox, the remote does not work properly.



According to this post , the Sling database appears to have some errors in it. If you select the Motorola 6412, your Slingbox should work.


----------



## natman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/15667499
> 
> 
> According to this post , the Sling database appears to have some errors in it. If you select the Motorola 6412, your Slingbox should work.



I found out that the correct (or at least a useable) answer is DVR - Comcast - Other - Code 1. This gives a virtual remote similar to the real thing. The only flaw I can detect is that the "B" and "C" buttons don't change the day of the week as they do on the real thing. I'll try the 6412 just to see what happens.


Sling tech support was, once again, completely useless. Faced with what was OBVIOUSLY a code table problem, they insisted on reloading the firmware AGAIN and finally gave up when I refused to waste any more time by hooking up a different video source.


Feh.


----------



## DetCochese

Hello folks.


I'm having an issue with my Denver Comcast Pace TDC 575D.


I've had it for around 2 years. Recently, the HDD is losing space.


The DVR guide only shows two programs saved but shows it is 100% full.


I went into the diag menu and the hard disk doesn't appear full there.


Anyone have an idea? I don't really want to have to return it to the CSR because Comcast is a PITA to deal with when returning equipment.


Is there a way to do a hard reset of the equipment? Aside from pulling A/C.


Thanks for the space.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DetCochese* /forum/post/15722465
> 
> 
> The DVR guide only shows two programs saved but shows it is 100% full....I went into the diag menu and the hard disk doesn't appear full there.



This is a known issue with TV Guide. To solve it requires a reboot.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DetCochese* /forum/post/15722465
> 
> 
> Is there a way to do a hard reset of the equipment? Aside from pulling A/C.



Not with this particular box. For Pace boxes with front panel keys, you can do a soft reboot in diags by pressing Info and then the select keys.


----------



## dc2000

*canceled*


----------



## Taed

Last night or so, my Pace 575D on Comcast in the South San Francisco Bay Area (California) upgraded from 97.18 (I think) to 99.98. I noticed a few minor changes only. It lost my scheduled recordings, so I had to set them up again, but my saved recordings were fine.


I've only had the DVR for about a week (I was forced to migrate from analog cable when they got rid of half the channels a few weeks back), so maybe it's not a new upgrade, but I hadn't seen mention of it in this forum, so I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taed* /forum/post/16617343
> 
> 
> Last night or so, my Pace 575D on Comcast in the South San Francisco Bay Area (California) upgraded from 97.18 (I think) to 99.98.



Are you sure about these firmware #s? What diagnostic screen are you getting the firmware revision from?


----------



## Taed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/16623476
> 
> 
> Are you sure about these firmware #s? What diagnostic screen are you getting the firmware revision from?



I get that from pressing Menu | Setup | Cable Box Setup | Configuration, and it's listed as "Firmware Rev". I've tried getting into the "boot" menu by pressing OK after pressing power a bunch of times (both with and without RF Bypass on), but I can't get that screen to come up. I just double-checked, and yes, it says "Firmware Rev 99.98".


----------



## jctl

I have a new Pace Vegas DVR from Comcast. I have an SDTV, but I can't get into the user settings menu, so the DVR thinks I have an 16:9 TV. I've tried to turn off the device and then press the menu key, but that doesn't work. Since there aren't any buttons on the DVR, I can't access the User Settings that way.

Any suggestions? This is really frustrating, because all HD programming shows up hugely magnified on my TV.


----------



## dude202

I've been using the same Pace Vegas DVR for about 2 years now and have been waiting and waiting for Comcast to update the firmware to accomplish everything that lindend has indicated were in the new versions. It finally happened, I'm also in the Bay Area like Taed.


The diagnostics dashboard from pressing 'ok' just after 'power' indicates that the SW Version is 10.75. From the Comcast 'Setup' menu and 'Cable Box Setup' the 'Configuration' indicates S/W Ver 75.69, and Firmware 99.98


Unfortunately I am not too happy with some of what has transpired.


First all my DVR series recordings were deleted, not the recorded programs, but the fact that I want new recordings of a specific title saved. The problem is that I did not expect this and for the last week have been manually recording programs because they were not showing up as an 'scheduled recording'. The bad and annoying part is that many of the shows are off for the summer, and so I can't put the series recording back in place until the show is back next fall or even until 2010 for some shows, and I will probably miss an episode or two because I won't be paying attention to when every show returns, or remember the name of every show that had a scheduled recording.


The very big elephant sized problem may be similar to what jctl reported. I do not have a HDTV. Prior to this new firmware, shows that were in widescreen had the traditional letterbox bars. After getting the new firmware the DVR seems to be permanently stuck in zoom mode. I can not get any response when I press the 'HD Zoom' button, and I do not want to be in zoom mode. The DVR display does not even flicker the regular indication that a button was pressed on the remote control. Shows on network TV that were previously widescreen are now zoomed, and have the edges of the frame cut off to fit on my 4:3 tv, and the shows are not as crisp as they previously were. Other shows that were in 4:3 are also being forced zoom so I lose action around all four edges of the screen, and the picture is not as crisp because it is zoomed.


I waited so patiently through Comcast dragging their knuckles on upgrading the firmware to help stabilize this DVR. It was absolutely annoying when the DVR would lock and reboot, and then take 5-10 minutes to reboot and let me regain access to channels and OnDemand. Comcast even sent something to plug the DVR into and then plug this device into the wall. Unfortunately they picked some 1.5" x 3.5" brick that has absolutely no chance of fitting into my powerstrip and so it goes unused.


If this DVR will no longer let the user be in control of the 'HD zoom' button to put it in the proper display format, I suspect that many people will return this device. Watching TV in zoom is not enjoyable except for few seconds at a time trying to read small text or graphics on screen. The director of any show did not frame the shot for only the center of the screen to be displayed and all the edges dropped, and it is not the proper resolution leading to fuzziness.


I know that most of these issues are Comcast being dopes and not properly testing. But why would the firmware eliminate the ability to unzoom??? Especially why would it put me into permanent zoom instead of letting me choose if I have a widescreen or not? Because this DVR does not do HD, I would guess that many people are not using it on widescreen tvs and would prefer to have it in the intended display for a specific show, whether that is wide screen or 4:3 but not zoomed for all shows no matter what, or the option to choose which mode they want it in.


----------



## apauloisdead

I just picked up this box from Comcast today and haven't been able to get the remote to work. I managed to program it for my TV, but i can't seem to get Pace box to respond to anything. I tried all the Pace codes in the remote's manual, which didn't get me anywhere.


A few google searches brought me here, maybe someone can help me?


----------



## toadtaste

Use the Motorola STB code.


----------



## jctl

I have a recurring recording problem with my new Comcast Pace DVR that's driving me crazy. Every once in a while the entire program won't record. When I start playing the recording, it will show that the recording is 60min long, but after playing a few minutes, it will suddenly show that the recording is 20min long, and it will stop after 20 minutes. It's not always 20min, but it frequently is. In other words, the DVR thinks it has recorded the whole program (and I think the red "record" light is always on for the whole hour), but it either only recorded 20 minutes or the recording gets corrupted somehow.

Any ideas for what could be wrong? Comcast replaced my Pace DVR with another one, but the problem cropped up again after a few days. It seems to accelerate -- at first only once a week or so, then a few times a day. It's almost worse than having no DVR, since it's the luck of the draw whether the program will complete or not.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 4paul3

First, thank you Linden for assisting us. Your advice saved me from buying an external SATA drive to try and hook up to my DVR because my SATA port is disabled. I just want to report a small bug that I have found. The configuration of my Pace 575 is:


Model: DCT

S/W Ver.: 75.69-a25p2-2.51.r-8

Firmware: 99.98

Region: 0


I have several programs set to record the series but only the new shows. Unfortunately, with some shows it still records the repeats even though they aren't labeled as "New" in the Guide listings. I have to go in and cancel the recordings that are repeats manually, and sometimes they don't stay canceled. That may just be due to the way I exited the screen for the recordings for the day. The shows that I am having trouble with are:


Rescue Me on FX

Warehouse 13 on Syfy (formally SciFi)

Eureka on Syfy

That's Impossible on History


Maybe you could pass this on to the group that deals with these things as I know that Comcast would be a black hole with information like this. Thanks again for all your help.


Would it be possible to "accidentally" have the firmware activate the SATA port so I can increase my storage space?


Paul


----------



## mjsteelman

I just upgraded my father to a Comcast DVR and it appears the search feature is very limited compared to Direct TV DVRs. It appears you can only search by title and only titles which are already in the schedule.

On Direct TV you are able to create wishlist for programs that have not yet entered the schedule. You can also search by actor and keywords. Does the Comcast Pace DVR have any of these program search features? Thanks for your help!


----------



## deader1718

I have a new Pace DVR and the other day I unplugged it to connect it to a surge protector. Now it won't turn back on. The power indicator (which is the word power) just stays red and won't turn blue. I tried unplugging to power cycle it, but it doesn't work.


Upon being plugged in, it goes red, makes noise and then turns off completely. Then the red light comes back on but it won't do anything from there.


Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## TallGuy

My parents just got their first DVR from Comcast and it is this TDC 575D piece of junk.


The biggest annoyance right now is that when we're fast forwarding commercials, apparently at any speed, once we hit play instead of skipping back to where you wanted it to play, it usually jumps ahead. In football, you miss the entire next play. Even at the slower speed of forwarding, it still jumps ahead.

*Does anyone else see this? Is there any setting that will use a jump back feature (like any good DVR) when you hit play after forwarding?*


----------



## Cal1981

My experience with the Pace DVR led me to conclude that it's pure crap. In 2008, I went through three of these units. Each one developed serious problems up to and including completely freezing up. They were all very noisy and your could hear the hard drive revving up for no apparent reason at times. The clattering sound at night was very annoying. After returning the third unit, the local Comcast office gave me a Motorola DCH3416 at a significant discount for 12 months. Unfortunately, that discount expires this week and now I have to make a decision about retuning the Moto for another crappy Pace, saving $7.00/month, or keeping the Moto. Not great choices.


----------



## pbharriso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TallGuy* /forum/post/17457673
> 
> 
> My parents just got their first DVR from Comcast and it is this TDC 575D piece of junk.
> 
> 
> The biggest annoyance right now is that when we're fast forwarding commercials, apparently at any speed, once we hit play instead of skipping back to where you wanted it to play, it usually jumps ahead. In football, you miss the entire next play. Even at the slower speed of forwarding, it still jumps ahead.
> 
> *Does anyone else see this? Is there any setting that will use a jump back feature (like any good DVR) when you hit play after forwarding?*



I hit ffwd, then when the show starts, hit the 30sec rewind button. Often I have to hit it 2 or 3 times to go back far enough, but it is almost instantaneous. I can tell just by watching how many times I have to hit it usually. The 30 sec rewind for Comcast SF Bay Area is the little 3/4 circle arrow button above and to the left of the 5 way control.


----------



## Brandon Abell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deader1718* /forum/post/17304093
> 
> 
> I have a new Pace DVR and the other day I unplugged it to connect it to a surge protector. Now it won't turn back on. The power indicator (which is the word power) just stays red and won't turn blue. I tried unplugging to power cycle it, but it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Upon being plugged in, it goes red, makes noise and then turns off completely. Then the red light comes back on but it won't do anything from there.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what's wrong?



I have this same problem. Any idea what would cause this?


----------

